# Want to get your $49 DirecTiVo for Free?



## iamcrazy033

A few things have to happen first.

1) Your 1 year contract with DirecTV must be up, or almost up.
2) You can't have already recieved your $49 directivo. In other words, you're still scheduled.

Call up direcTV and ask when your 1 year contract is up. Somehow let it slip that you're considering switching to the D*SH network because of their 2HD reciever and 2 DVR reciever for free with 1 year contract plan. It's on VCMs website. They'll then try to keep you as their customer and make you a counter offer.

If you get switched over to their retention department, thats fine. They're there to retain you as a customer.

The best I could get is the rest of my $49 tivo and the 14.99 handling fee credited to my account, But I think in the other big thread about the $49 deal, someone said they got a second tivo for free.

See what you can get.

If you've already recieved your TiVo, then theres nothing you can do. Your bound to their 1 year contract. But if you haven't gotten it installed yet, then you can threaten to cancell and goto D*SH.

Of course, we'd never go away from TiVo, but they don't know that


----------



## Jerw134

I got my Tivo (2nd one, got the first one in September) just a couple weeks ago for $15. I didn't have to threaten to cancel or anything. I just asked the CSR if he could give me a better deal than the current $49. He put me on hold, came back, and said he could do it for $15. I would have bought it for $49 too, but I was just feeling adventurous that day and decided to try my luck.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *I got my Tivo (2nd one, got the first one in September) just a couple weeks ago for $15. I didn't have to threaten to cancel or anything. I just asked the CSR if he could give me a better deal than the current $49. He put me on hold, came back, and said he could do it for $15. I would have bought it for $49 too, but I was just feeling adventurous that day and decided to try my luck. *


did you call Directv or customer retention dept? thanks


----------



## Jerw134

Just called DirecTV at 800-531-5000 and used option 4 for equipment orders.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *Just called DirecTV at 800-531-5000 and used option 4 for equipment orders. *


no go, the lady said since I had one installed in Oct. not allowed to have another one till after 6 months


----------



## Jerw134

That's weird. They allowed me to have one, and it's only been 4 months.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *That's weird. They allowed me to have one, and it's only been 4 months. *


 I'll call again and let you know


----------



## Jerw134

Apparently my memory is faulty. I just looked back, and I ordered it on June 8th. So when I ordered this second one, I was just barely out of the 6 month period.


----------



## teasip

I tried earlier and the CSR couldn't find any evidence of a promotion allowing for a $15 TiVo.


----------



## Athenian

There is only one promotion - $49 + S&H and that is what the regular CSRs are supposed to offer to subscribers who are still within their commitment period. 

Retention has an budget for credits that can be used to encourage subscribers whose commitment has expired (or for whom the pro-rated penalty is less than their monthly payment) to stay with DirecTV.


----------



## valgrom

Hehe...I already did this and funny thing is ....I didn't even know about this post....I did it almost EXACTLY the same way the post says....

I even had the CSR going with me to the Dish site and checking their contract agreement word for word and pointing out to me the loopholes in it...Finally I said it was just too good a deal and she said she would give me the Tivo for free PLUS a 4.99 Credit on my account for 6 months...hehe...

So basically I got $50 bucks and $30 bucks...Yep...they want to keep people allright...


----------



## Paulson

We got ours for free because DirecTV forgot to bill us.

It's been about 5 months now...


----------



## GuidoTKP

> _Originally posted by iamcrazy033 _
> *A few things have to happen first.
> 
> 1) Your 1 year contract with DirecTV must be up, or almost up.
> 2) You can't have already recieved your $49 directivo. In other words, you're still scheduled.
> 
> Call up direcTV and ask when your 1 year contract is up. Somehow let it slip that you're considering switching to the D*SH network because of their 2HD reciever and 2 DVR reciever for free with 1 year contract plan. It's on VCMs website. They'll then try to keep you as their customer and make you a counter offer.
> 
> If you get switched over to their retention department, thats fine. They're there to retain you as a customer.
> 
> The best I could get is the rest of my $49 tivo and the 14.99 handling fee credited to my account, But I think in the other big thread about the $49 deal, someone said they got a second tivo for free.
> 
> See what you can get.
> 
> If you've already recieved your TiVo, then theres nothing you can do. Your bound to their 1 year contract. But if you haven't gotten it installed yet, then you can threaten to cancell and goto D*SH.
> 
> Of course, we'd never go away from TiVo, but they don't know that  *


Just curious...What are you going to do when you do this and one of these times they just say, okay have a good day your account will disconnect at midnight?


----------



## John Ross

> _Originally posted by Paulson _
> *We got ours for free because DirecTV forgot to bill us.
> 
> It's been about 5 months now...  *


 Thank you for telling us. We should be billing you shortly. Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## sabre

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *Just curious...What are you going to do when you do this and one of these times they just say, okay have a good day your account will disconnect at midnight? *


That is what will happen to me the day I try this.


----------



## John Ross

A Csr said to me that you are entitled to a free DirectiVo every 6 months. If you ask before you may get lucky. But OY what a deal! I hope to have the max tivos you can have on an account soon. Btw anyone want a replay I have grown tired of it now that i am used to the 30 second skip.


----------



## valgrom

> _Originally posted by John Ross _
> *Btw anyone want a replay I have grown tired of it now that i am used to the 30 second skip. *


Hell if it's free I'll take it


----------



## scalo

I called DTV and gave them the switch story and was offered my 2nd tivo for free with the shipping credited so the total was $0 for the whole thing. I just got my last tivo in a month ago but I paid $99 for it so I think that is why they had no problem giving me the 2nd one for free.


----------



## Athenian

> _Originally posted by John Ross _
> *A Csr said to me that you are entitled to a free DirectiVo every 6 months. If you ask before you may get lucky. But OY what a deal! *


 If that really is what the CSR said, he was wrong. No one is "entitled" to a free DirecTiVo. Subscribers are _eligible_ for some sort of retention concession when there is less than 6 months remaining in their committment. The closer you are to expiration (or if there is no committment), the larger the concession.


----------



## iamcrazy033

They wont disconnect your service either. As long as they have a chance at making money, why would they cut you off? 

It really all depends on how convincing you are. If you say stuff like "I like sunday ticket, and direct TV's service, and I really want to stay but this deal looks better" then the CSR might see through your story and notice that you really want to stay but are fishing for a deal. I think thats what happened to me.

But if you get a newb CSR and are convincing, they'll give you their first born.


----------



## 94wolfpack

What dtivo model are they sending out?


----------



## iamcrazy033

It's whatever the installer has in stock.

But with it being near the end of the Dec 31st $50 off deal DTV is running, chances are that most of the 35hr TiVos have been given out already and you'll get stuck with a 70hr or a new R10. 

At least this is what I'm hearing from the other posts on this board.

You'll at least get a 35hr model that from what I understand is easy to upgrade.

I'm getting mine installed tomorrow (Philly, PA) so I'll keep you updated on what model I get.

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by iamcrazy033 _
> *chances are ... you'll get stuck with a 70hr or a new R10.*


Oh, that's terrible. I'd hate to get stuck with either of those!


----------



## JJA

I just called to replace my old DSR6000 with a new free one.

I was told that my lifetime would not transfer and my monthly cost would be $4.95 for the new one (vs n/c for the existing). 

Also she said it would be a 30g but if I wait a few more weeks, their inventory of 30g will be gone and the next level will be 70 or 80g. Noted on my account that I am entitled to a free one whenever I call. All my receivers now are DTivo (3) so I may as well wait and try to snag an R10 80g.

(customer since 1995 helps)


----------



## icebergz

A few questions....

1) I got my first DTivo last January. Would this mean my one year committment is almost up? Does DTV website show when my contract is up?

2) Does all of these discounted and free offers also include installation. I would need the installer to move my current TIVO unit up to the bedroom to replace my old standard receiver AND install a second line for it. Then, just put the new TIVO unit in the living room where my current one sits. Would they do all this for free if Im close to my one year committment?


----------



## scalo

> _Originally posted by icebergz _
> *A few questions....
> 
> 1) I got my first DTivo last January. Would this mean my one year committment is almost up? Does DTV website show wen my contract is up?
> 
> 2) Does all of these discounted and free offers also include installation. I would need the installer to move my current TIVO unit up to the bedroom to replace my old standard receiver AND install a second line for it. Then, just put the new TIVO unit in the living room where my current one sits. Would they do all this for free if Im close to my one year committment? *


1) not sure about the website showing your current status but you can call and they will tell you.
2) I got the R10 free with free installation, but if you need them to move your unit to your bedroom they will most likely not run the second line needed, and you will have to do that yourself.


----------



## Athenian

Yes. You are an ideal candidate for a retention concession. Go to the DISH network site and read through the offer before you call. Then tell the CSR that the offers look very good and ask if you can get another TiVo. The first offer will probably be the $49 promotion and you can answer that DISH includes DVRs free.

The DirecTV deal includes everything necessary to get the TiVo running so you will get the second line and any switch required as part of the package. The installer shouldn't care where the new unit goes but if he insists on putting it in the bedroom, you can just switch them after he leaves.


----------



## mackrich

OKAY...all you smart guys out there. Where can I get a replacement remote? I have a RCA DVR 40. I don't want to pay $30-$40. Is there somewhere I can call and threaten to bail for a new remote???


----------



## Jerw134

A new remote is $20 from DirecTV.


----------



## goony

> _Originally posted by mackrich _
> *OKAY...all you smart guys out there. Where can I get a replacement remote? I have a RCA DVR 40. I don't want to pay $30-$40. Is there somewhere I can call and threaten to bail for a new remote???   *


Try an Ebay auction like this one? It looks sorta funky though...


----------



## mackrich

Thanks goony. I did look over the stuff on eBay. I would really prefer a new replacement, otherwise I may go with a multi-device.


Jerw134

I've searched the web site and find nothing about accessories or replacements? Do I need to call them? 

Thanks

Found it! Thanks....


----------



## goony

Well, I tried the "CSR roulette" and neither of them would offer a free DVR  

I tried to use the "free Dish DVR" deal as leverage. I told them I already have two DVRs and want to replace my vanilla receiver with a 3rd DVR but my wife is being lured by the "free Dish DVR" song. No dice, the CSRs will only waive the shipping fee.

Still, at $49 it's a very nice offer...


----------



## gordon1fan

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *Just curious...What are you going to do when you do this and one of these times they just say, okay have a good day your account will disconnect at midnight? *


Directv is not going to say that. Directv is going to try there best to keep you! DIRECTV is not going to lose any customers to DISH Network or Cable!


----------



## bane

It all depends on who you talk to. Most regular CSRs won't or can't setup a free DVR install and CRG isn't required to give them or anything as a retention offer...although they usually do. 

As far as which model you will get...I had two DVRs installed about a month ago. One was an HNS SD-DVR40 and the other was the Samsung SIR-S4040R. My friend had his installed the next week and got an 80GB unit. I think he said it was the HNS SD-DVR80. I wasn't exactly thrilled about that, so I went to Circuit City and just picked up an R-10 to replace my Philips DSR704. So basically, its just "luck of the draw" on which one you'll get.

Also please note that DirecTV will now be the ONLY listed manufacturer on any and all recievers (DVR or otherwise) built in the future. No more brand names.


----------



## randomizzer

Okay This sounds great and I want in but I have a strange problem, I don't get to deal with DirecTV directly, I am supplied by a local provider, I don't know why, called Brazosvision. When I call DTV it automatically tells me to call Brazosvision. 
This is good in some cases since Brazosvision is small (probably one person working the phones) so you don't wait long, but I am not sure they are empowered to give away stuff like this?

Has anyone else experienced this ????

Can anyone tell me more about how this local provider thing works ??

Thanks


----------



## iamcrazy033

just got my new TiVo

Phillips 708

Its the 70 hr model so I lucked out.

My first night of watching 'Futurama' on my new TiVo and the 'now in smell-o-vision" quote at the beginning of the episode was "Hey, Tivo! Suggest This!"

kinda ironic


----------



## rborden

why do ya'll think dtv owes you anything for free,everyday i listen to you guys either whining,begging,or threating to disconnect just to get free equipment,programming,or to get out of the $70 service call fee.dtv is a programming provider,it how they make their $,go ask the guy @ best buy for a free tivo and watch him laugh in your face just as we do,after pressing mute of course. Grow up and stop thinking that anyone especially a major corporation owes you anything!


----------



## gordon1fan

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *why do ya'll think dtv owes you anything for free,everyday i listen to you guys either whining,begging,or threating to disconnect just to get free equipment,programming,or to get out of the $70 service call fee.dtv is a programming provider,it how they make their $,go ask the guy @ best buy for a free tivo and watch him laugh in your face just as we do,after pressing mute of course. Grow up and stop thinking that anyone especially a major corporation owes you anything! *


Why go to Bestbuy, when I can call DIRECTV. If you had a chance to get something FREE, you would jump on it. Man you need to wake-up and smell the coffee!


----------



## Athenian

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *why do ya'll think dtv owes you anything for free...*


 No one is entitled to anything for free. DirecTV is offering TiVos for $49.99 (+ S&H) installed. That's a good deal. The retention concessions are just an extra bonus that may or may not be offered.


----------



## TexasRanger74

hey there!

I tried 2 different approaches today to get a tivo. 

First I called the main directv number, and got the hardware department. the woman I spoke to refused to budge on the $49 + 15 s/h price. trust me, I tried talking her down, no luck.

so I hung up and 2 minutes later, I called the customer retention department at 800-600-8977. I told the guy I saw a deal on dish network's site about free dvr's and wanted to see what kind of offers they had. he went on to tell me how great the features of the directv tivo is and how dish's doesn't compare. I told him that I knew the features of tivo because I used to have a standalone.. that some features were good, but some were just ok.. but that basically I wanted to see if there was anything they could do for me. He must have looked at my account and said "oh yeah, no problem. you're a great customer with us" and he went on to schedule an install of a FREE tivo. no install costs or anything. 

so basically, my advice, don't even mess with the main number. call retention directly. 

btw, my one year committment wasn't even close to being up, but he gladly gave me the free tivo. Man I love this forum and directv!


----------



## Shape

The person I got wouldn't give it to me for free, but she did give me $10 off for 6 months, so 6 of 1, half a dozen of another. It all works out in the end.


----------



## goony

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *why do ya'll think dtv owes you anything for free,everyday i listen to you guys either whining,begging,or threating to disconnect just to get free equipment,programming,or to get out of the $70 service call fee.*


Can we therefore assume that you always pay full retail price for everything you buy and bypass anything that is sale priced?

Some of us aren't fat with cash and try to latch onto every bargain we can. Getting gear at reduced prices isn't wrong when the companies are willing to do so to retain customers. It also keeps us as DirecTV customers and in the face of competition from cable and DishNetwork I'd say that's a big plus for DirecTV. When a company treats you good you stay a loyal customer.


----------



## baeverly

Just called Customer Retention at 800.600.8977. I asked very nicely what the best deal was on a second TIVO. He told me that I was in luck that today was the last day for a $49 Tivo and that if I would have called tommorrow it would be $99. I said that $49 sounded OK but that Comcast was offering me one for free. He said well lets take a look at your account (D* since 1996) and came back and said "well" he could do it for free with installation as well!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coming on Tuesday and will even run a second line into the room where they will be installing this! 

Too easy.

Thanks!


----------



## mackrich

If DT didn't want to give this stuff away they wouldn't! And, actually I do think they owe me something. Eight years of paying my bill every month etc. They probably get this stuff for near zero!!!! And, it's called COMPETITION!!! HELLO! Anybody home? Coffee? What coffee?


----------



## iamcrazy033

I'm a college student. I excell at hunting down and consuming free stuff.


----------



## rborden

i didn't mean the asking for the sale price was wrong,i said that having the nerve to ask for a free dvr when they are already giving you a good deal,if you bought the same thing @retail the tivo would cost you $80-$100 then you would have to install it or pay to have it done for you,so i think you should be happy with their generosity and not be so greedy.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *i think you should be happy with their generosity and not be so greedy. *


I think there's a position open for a corporate ass-kisser at DirecTV. You should apply, you'd be great for the job!

In all seriousness, I don't understand why you have such a problem with people getting deals on the DVRs. If DirecTV cared, they wouldn't give the deals. Obviously they feel it's beneficial to them, so they do it. They don't need you to protect them from the big bad customers.


----------



## Rcrew

Add me to the list of those that got in under the wire on a free DVR.

No guilt here either. The offer to waive the $99 was done immediately without my asking. 

But I too was told that today is the last day.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *i didn't mean the asking for the sale price was wrong,i said that having the nerve to ask for a free dvr when they are already giving you a good deal,if you bought the same thing @retail the tivo would cost you $80-$100 then you would have to install it or pay to have it done for you,so i think you should be happy with their generosity and not be so greedy. *


so you never asked for something for FREE? plus the fact that Directv is not losing any $ if they do give the customer a FREE DVR, remember all orders of any receiver or DVR requires an additional 1 year of service commitment, it's all about customer service, they treat you right, you would in turn treat them right by telling others about what Directv did for me(the customer), see how many more of yearly commitment of service Directv got just from "offering a free DVR"!!!!!!


----------



## rborden

not trying to to take up for anyone,i work in tech support and have to listen to you guy's everyday calling and just expecting free stuff,you sound pathetic,and to answer your ? no i don't ask for free stuff if i see a deal i jump on it but i don't beg for anything.and i bet no one of you can give me a reason,other than being cheap, why you think you should not have to pay for a tech to come to your home and fix something that you own.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *not trying to to take up for anyone,i work in tech support and have to listen to you guy's everyday calling and just expecting free stuff,you sound pathetic,and to answer your ? no i don't ask for free stuff if i see a deal i jump on it but i don't beg for anything.and i bet no one of you can give me a reason,other than being cheap, why you think you should not have to pay for a tech to come to your home and fix something that you own. *


asking for something and someone coming to fix something are 2 different things, the topic here is about getting the best offer possible on a DTivo(DVR), some have received it for free mainly because their required one year commitment of service was or has expired, Directv wanted to keep those customers so they were offering the DTivo for free so that they can have the customers for another year of service commitment, so indirectly Directv was "begging" the person to remain with Directv by giving a DVR for free, if you don't ask for something you'll never know if you'll get it or not, doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *not trying to to take up for anyone,i work in tech support and have to listen to you guy's everyday calling and just expecting free stuff,you sound pathetic,and to answer your ? no i don't ask for free stuff if i see a deal i jump on it but i don't beg for anything.and i bet no one of you can give me a reason,other than being cheap, why you think you should not have to pay for a tech to come to your home and fix something that you own. *


ok, first. if you don't like your job and "have to listen to us guys everyday", then go find a job you'll enjoy. don't come on here complaining because your job sucks. It's you who sounds pathetic complaining about your job and the customers and not doing anything to better yourself by finding something else.

secondly, who said anything about not paying for a tech to come into our homes and fix something that we own? we are talking about getting the best deal on something that directv owned. competition among companies for customers is what alot of this country is founded on. customers try to get the best deal they can. why do you think directv somehow shouldn't be included in this is beyond me. It's part of everyday business. When you buy a car, do you say "well, you say this is your sale price, so I better pay that", or do you try to get the salesman to lower his price even more so that you can get the best deal possible? if you answered the first one, you're an idiot. it's the same thing here. just because the company is directv and not a car dealer doesn't matter. it's all part of the system, and as other posters have said, if directv didn't want to authorize us to receive free tivo's, then they wouldn't. it's that simple. it benefits them so they are willing to do it. if they are willing to do it, then the customer is willing to get the best deal they can. it's simple business. maybe you should take some classes on it.


----------



## JJJumpjet

I just read the information in this thread, and called DTV Retention Dept, and mentioned that I was thinking of going to Dish. To make a long story short, the lady offered me two DirecTivos with free installation as well as the 2nd lines needed to make it fully functional .. for free. She said tonight was the last of the offer. So, no doubt ...some one will read this thread tomorrow, or next week ... and realize they missed a really great deal.


----------



## gordon1fan

I'm calling DIRECTV right now!  I'm going to see what I can get for FREE! Lets see, I already have two TiVo's, so what should I ask them to give me for FREE. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## mackrich

OKAY, well there's not much time left!!!! Central, Mountain & Pacific time zones....Gosh there is some CSR is just sitting there waiting for midnight. They need stuff to do! Free Tivos, Free Tivos...get'em while there hot.

rborden, aren't you glad you're not working tonight...c'mon man, it's called move the inventory so we don't have to pay tax on it...it's just all bizness. Wutta Country...GOD bless DTV-Tivo...Happy New Year!


----------



## GuidoTKP

You ever watch sharks in a feeding frenzy? 
Getting free stuff is nice and if I am offered something for free I will take whoever offered it to me up on the offer, but I REFUSE to LIE to get what I want...guess it is just me,I like to be able to look at myself in the mirror in the morning and not have to look away.

My .02


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *You ever watch sharks in a feeding frenzy?
> Getting free stuff is nice and if I am offered something for free I will take whoever offered it to me up on the offer, but I REFUSE to LIE to get what I want...guess it is just me,I like to be able to look at myself in the mirror in the morning and not have to look away.
> 
> My .02 *


who is lying about anything? when I called up, I said I saw that dish network was giving away free tivos and I wanted to see what they would do for me. I did see that dish network was giving away free tivos and directv took care of me. how is that lying? it's getting the best deal you can.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *I REFUSE to LIE to get what I want*


I don't know about everyone else here, but I didn't have to lie at all to get my $15 Tivo. I just asked them if they could do better than the $49 deal. I didn't threaten to cancel or anything.


----------



## GuidoTKP

> _Originally posted by iamcrazy033 _
> *A few things have to happen first.
> 
> 1) Your 1 year contract with DirecTV must be up, or almost up.
> 2) You can't have already recieved your $49 directivo. In other words, you're still scheduled.
> 
> Call up direcTV and ask when your 1 year contract is up. Somehow let it slip that you're considering switching to the D*SH network because of their 2HD reciever and 2 DVR reciever for free with 1 year contract plan. It's on VCMs website. They'll then try to keep you as their customer and make you a counter offer.
> 
> If you get switched over to their retention department, thats fine. They're there to retain you as a customer.
> 
> The best I could get is the rest of my $49 tivo and the 14.99 handling fee credited to my account, But I think in the other big thread about the $49 deal, someone said they got a second tivo for free.
> 
> See what you can get.
> 
> If you've already recieved your TiVo, then theres nothing you can do. Your bound to their 1 year contract. But if you haven't gotten it installed yet, then you can threaten to cancell and goto D*SH.
> 
> Of course, we'd never go away from TiVo, but they don't know that  *


If you get your free stuff by doing it this way then you are lying ...period...I am not saying that everyone who is getting this offer is getting it by lying but a good number of the people are...I was also just pointing out that I personally will not do this especially not to save $49 bucks...my integrity is worth more than that to me  I am not going to condemn anyone for anything but I will point out why I wont do it!


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *If you get your free stuff by doing it this way then you are lying ...period...I am not saying that everyone who is getting this offer is getting it by lying but a good number of the people are...I was also just pointing out that I personally will not do this especially not to save $49 bucks...my integrity is worth more than that to me  I am not going to condemn anyone for anything but I will point out why I wont do it! *


can you show us who all is lying, since you apparently have the numbers to where you can claim that a "good number of the people are" ? otherwise, making false claims just to try to stand on your podium and shout about your integrity is hypocritical. Integrity also implies that you wouldn't sit here and make false claims saying that "a good number of people" are lying unless you have the exact numbers to make such a claim.


----------



## GuidoTKP

if a person really isnt planning on disconnecting then when they call and say they are going to disco and go to dish unless they get a free TIVO when they do not have any intention of doing this then they are lying and a good portion of the posters in this thread have done this by their own admission...as to my podium and integrity that you mentioned...whatever you say boss.


----------



## TexasRanger74

well you claimed a large portion of the people on here were lying. you, with all your integrity need to give me some numbers then to back that up, or else you're being a hypocrite.

I never called and said anything about disconnecting, and neither have other posters from what I've seen. I simply said I saw they had a free dvr deal on dish and wanted to see what directv could do for me. tell me how something like that is lying. Not once did I say to them I was planning on leaving or disconnecting. Not once did I lie, nor did I need to... it's not what this thread is about... well, it wasn't, until you decided to start preaching so you could hear yourself talk.

You're taking this high and mighty stance, and basically, you're a hypocrite. why are you even on this thread with all your integrity? you should have said to yourself "here's a thread for a free tivo... no no, my integrity is too great for that, I won't read or post on that thread". If you didn't read and reply on this thread in order to find out how to get the $49 tivo for free, then basically you came on here to read and reply in order to preach to us. get a life.


----------



## mackrich

> _Originally posted by GuidoTKP _
> *if a person really isnt planning on disconnecting then when they call and say they are going to disco and go to dish unless they get a free TIVO when they do not have any intention of doing this then they are lying and a good portion of the posters in this thread have done this by their own admission...as to my podium and integrity that you mentioned...whatever you say boss. *


C'mom man, get a grip!!! IT'S CALLED SHOPPING!!!! Are you the DT Tivo/morality police? Calling someone a liar is as bad as calling someone a thief. I don't care for the inference. We will all answer for our misgivings when the time comes. And it won't be to you. Do you need a hand down from your pulpit? There are certainly other forums where your accusations and judgments toward others may be appreciated. A Tivo forum misses the mark. That's my opinion...


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by Athenian _
> *If that really is what the CSR said, he was wrong. No one is "entitled" to a free DirecTiVo. Subscribers are eligible for some sort of retention concession when there is less than 6 months remaining in their committment. The closer you are to expiration (or if there is no committment), the larger the concession. *


Not in all cases, I think it's still a crap shoot. I wanted a HD receiver a few months back, not the HD TiVo, and did not want to pay the $400 for the receiver, OTA, and SATC kit, plus intallation. It was probably back in October they gave me a quote of $249. I called again in November to see if they could do better than that, and they quoted me at $349.


----------



## EMoMoney

Just called and they said the price is $99 + $14.95 for the shipping. When I asked about the $49 deal, he said that ended 12/31. Hrm, 4 different calls to DTV and I haven't been offered anything to entice me to stay, and I'm not even locked into any agreement.


----------



## mackrich

I think DT CSR'S are just wore out...probably need to let them get some rest for a bit. They did come through for 100's though...


----------



## vibrantnet

Raaaats. Missed it! Called a few hours ago and no budging on $99 even though I was cancelling DTivo service.


----------



## walendvay

I called and asked if they had any FREE deals.... they gave me TWO SD TIVOs plus installation... FOR FREE!!! yipee!!! They're coming out on Friday!!!


----------



## mackrich

> _Originally posted by walendvay _
> *I called and asked if they had any FREE deals.... they gave me TWO SD TIVOs plus installation... FOR FREE!!! yipee!!! They're coming out on Friday!!! *


Someone, somewhere didn't get the memo....


----------



## mackrich

> _Originally posted by vibrantnet _
> *Raaaats. Missed it! Called a few hours ago and no budging on $99 even though I was cancelling DTivo service. *


Call again! Tell them a neighbor (albeit distant) was given the deal...Can't hurt.


----------



## GuidoTKP

> _Originally posted by mackrich _
> *C'mom man, get a grip!!! IT'S CALLED SHOPPING!!!! Are you the DT Tivo/morality police? Calling someone a liar is as bad as calling someone a thief. I don't care for the inference. We will all answer for our misgivings when the time comes. And it won't be to you. Do you need a hand down from your pulpit? There are certainly other forums where your accusations and judgments toward others may be appreciated. A Tivo forum misses the mark. That's my opinion... *


 I'm entitled to my opinion just like you are...sorry if you dont like mine but oh well it is still my opinion....


----------



## topcats69

I just got the deal by using my dad as a referral was just asking to get hooked up to DTV and the CSR ask me if I wanted a free DVR I siad sure.

my dad go 50.00 and I got a 50.00 comming the mail for signing up.


----------



## EMoMoney

I just don't have good luck with the CSRs I guess. Called again today and was told: "We actually had a really good deal last month for $49, but now they're back up to $99."


----------



## moonshine

I just called CSR (800-600-8977) and asked if they had any free deals or anything.. they said "what were you looking for?"..

I said i wanted some more DVR's (I have 3 already, but not from any D* deal)..

They said "have you seen other offers around?"

I said sure.. everyone is offering DVR's.. Comcast, Dish and D* (I think they need to have the words Dish or Comcast in the sentance, not saying your leaving for them, just the words [as i did not say i was leaving or anywhere, just that everyone including D* is offering DVR's]).. they said they can give me up to 2 DVR's for $49 and they will waive the $49 and shipping, and do free install, and also give me a few months credit of the DVR fee amount (since i already have the platinum package and there is no charge for it)..

Guess they are still honoring the deal that was supposed to end 12/31.. as this was 1/3..

So, if you missed out on the deal, try calling, if they want to charge you the $99, call back till you get someone to do the $49 deal (or better)... I called on 1/1 and they said the deal was over.. waited till this AM and they gave it to me with a Friday install date.


----------



## EMoMoney

Sigh. Maybe God is telling me I watch too much TV.


----------



## bubbadawg

I just called and inquired about getting an R10 Unit. Imagine this....they knew nothing about "Models" and send they simply ship out DVR units. Also, no deal for the $49, now $99. 

Does anyone know if the CC Units they are offering for $49 (80GB) are R10s?


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by TheMonkOfFunk _
> *Sigh. Maybe God is telling me I watch too much TV. *


which number are you calling and what are you saying to them?


----------



## chuckwny

I just callled (800-600-8977) and said I was thinking about switching to DISH since the best offer for an additional DVR was $99. He immediatelly offered me the $49 DVR with free installation and a $10 discount on HBO for six months. So I am actually saving $10 and getting a free DVR. Great deal!


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by TexasRanger74 _
> *which number are you calling and what are you saying to them? *





> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *Just called DirecTV at 800-531-5000 and used option 4 for equipment orders. *


That one. Just asking them if they have any deals right now.


----------



## Tonedeaf

The 800-600-8977 number is the best one as it is retention adn they can offer you the most. Try again with that number.


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by TheMonkOfFunk _
> *That one. Just asking them if they have any deals right now. *


yep, quit calling the main directv number. the regular CSR's that answer that line are not going to offer you anything. as others have said, call the retention department and mention that you've seen dish network offers for free dvr's and you want to see what they will do for you at directv.

800-600-8977 is the retention department. never call the main number for deals and such. they'll give you the runaround.


----------



## Shape

I just got mine installed today. A 70 hour Philips DSR708. Gotta say, that is the most attractive Tivo I have seen yet. Big upgrade over my Series 1. I should have copied down my season pass list BEFORE I unplugged the old one from the satelite!  I can watch all the shows recorded on the Series 1, but I can't look at my season passes.


----------



## mmoulder

I just tried and the $49 has expired and they didn't offer me anything. I have been a member for about 2 years now. They CSR just said sorry when I said I might be switching to Dish Network. Any suggestions?


----------



## dishrich

> _Originally posted by JJA _
> *I just called to replace my old DSR6000 with a new free one.
> 
> I was told that my lifetime would not transfer and my monthly cost would be $4.95 for the new one (vs n/c for the existing). *


This is totally incorrect - the lifetime fee is on the account, NOT the actual box. You can add/switch/delete boxes all you want & you should NEVER loose the lifetime. I have lifetime & have done this very thing several times with NO problems at all.


----------



## moonshine

> _Originally posted by mmoulder _
> *I just tried and the $49 has expired and they didn't offer me anything. I have been a member for about 2 years now. They CSR just said sorry when I said I might be switching to Dish Network. Any suggestions? *


I would just try again.. i had no issue this AM when i did it (but got that same response on Saturday when I called), all I said this morning was "i was wondering what kind of free equip deals you were offering"..


----------



## birdman1089

Ok Ihave been reading about the free and $49 Tivos with DTV. I am wanting to replace my ultimate tv with a Tivo. I currently have 1 Tivo now and love it. The UTV is slow plus you pay more for the service.


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by TexasRanger74 _
> *yep, quit calling the main directv number. the regular CSR's that answer that line are not going to offer you anything. as others have said, call the retention department and mention that you've seen dish network offers for free dvr's and you want to see what they will do for you at directv.
> 
> 800-600-8977 is the retention department. never call the main number for deals and such. they'll give you the runaround. *


Called it, same answer. $99.


----------



## birdman1089

> _Originally posted by EMoMoney _
> *Called it, same answer. $99. *


Not bad at $99 with install. $49 would be better.


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by birdman1089 _
> *Not bad at $99 with install. $49 would be better. *


Not when other on this board are getting them for the $14.95 shiiping only or for free. I don't even need the thing installed, it would just replace my regular receiver in the bedroom.


----------



## Shape

If you have a dual tuner receiver in your bedroom, there would be no need for an install. But if it is a single tuner, you would need some wire and hardware installed.


----------



## rmasonjr

I got mine yesterday for $14.95


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by rmasonjr _
> *I got mine yesterday for $14.95 *


New subscriber or were you already a customer?


----------



## EMoMoney

After 5 calls, they finally gave me the $49 deal and waived the $14.95 shipping. Installer will be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## serenstarlight

they really need to change the retention depts number


----------



## kkern

Don't they keep track of how many times people call in? I would think if you have called 5 times in the last few days that would be on recored and it would be obvious what you were trying to do. Just wondering


----------



## EMoMoney

You would think so.


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by kkern _
> *Don't they keep track of how many times people call in? I would think if you have called 5 times in the last few days that would be on recored and it would be obvious what you were trying to do. Just wondering  *


Usually, they do but sometimes they don't pay attention to the dates the customer calls, especially if it's busy with unnecessary calls  . There are certain customers that have every right to talk to retention and then there are those customers that keep calling trying to get a free ride. If you'd all take a moment and close your eyes. Imagine you're calling a company.. say directv and you had a legit question regarding a double billing problem on your bill. You've been on hold for at least 10 mins but it feels like forever because you have other agenda. The 10 mins turn into 20 mins because there's atleast 150 other people on hold to talk to reps now imagine half of those people are waiting on their 5th call trying to get some rep to give them a DVR for free. Would you not get just a bit upset knowing that you were going to be late for work because you were waiting for someone to hear their 5th no?


----------



## EMoMoney

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. What is wrong with soembody who's been a DTV customer for over 3 years and has never gotten a free DVR trying to get the same deal that others have gotten even though they've received 2 or 3 free DVRs already?


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> * Would you not get just a bit upset knowing that you were going to be late for work because you were waiting for someone to hear their 5th no? *


a) I'd never know that.
b) I'd realized that I poorly planned my phone time if it was making me late for work.
c) I'd use my cell phone on the drive in so I wouldn't be late for work.

and d) I'd just blame D* for under staffing the call center during peek periods.


----------



## scalo

I have been a D* customer for years and never got anything free, except the occasional showtime or HBO. As of now I have gotten 3 DVR's for free, but I paid for it in phone calls and time. I ordered the first one and the installer did half the job he was there to do, so I got credited for the first DVR. Then the installer was supposed to come back and put in a multiswitch to finish the original job and never showed up so I got a second DVR for free for my pain and suffering. then on friday I got stood up again and a very nice girl in tech support helped me get a 3rd DVR for free and it is being delivered tomorrow and I will do the install myself. D* will take care of customers who have been with them for years, I have heard a lot of people complaining that they get nothing from D* and then find out they have not even had D* for a year yet.


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by EMoMoney _
> *Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. What is wrong with soembody who's been a DTV customer for over 3 years and has never gotten a free DVR trying to get the same deal that others have gotten even though they've received 2 or 3 free DVRs already? *


I honestly don't find anything wrong with a loyal customer getting a discount or getting something for free. The constant calling, calling wrong numbers, sneaky things like that I do disagree with. I know when I've got people calling me unnecessarily it makes my job harder. There are ways to get what you need without demanding or threatening the person you're talking to. Not that I'm saying you did to get what you wanted. I'm less likely to give someone free equip if I know they've called 10 times before and everyone else has said no.


----------



## CsrLiz344

I don't agree with calling back numerous times either, just to get something free. I ended up with an R10 for $49, I'm not gonna complain about paying it, it's a good deal.


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> *There are ways to get what you need without demanding or threatening the person you're talking to. *


I didn't even threaten to leave DTV, nor was I demanding. Everytime I called, I simply asked if there were any deals. Each call lasting less than 1 minute.


----------



## rdefino

I just called and they offered me a Hughs DVR-40 for Free. She said they just ship what's in stock.


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by EMoMoney _
> *I didn't even threaten to leave DTV, nor was I demanding. Everytime I called, I simply asked if there were any deals. Each call lasting less than 1 minute. *


like I said I never said you were demanding or threatening


----------



## psnow02

My original DSR6000 finally gave out about 6 weeks ago. I called and was offered the $49 deal for a 40 hour unit. I mentioned I was interested in the 80 hour unit. They passed me to someone else who offered the 40 hour unit for free, so I accepted (free shipping as well). The unit came and it is an 80 hour philips box. I can live with that until I can find the time to add a larger drive.


----------



## GadgetJunkies

Just called and asked what equipment deals they had and they said the Free DVR deal was a "Holiday Special" and it ended. New deal $99 plus 14.95 S/H and free install. She then said because I had been a sub for so long (8 yrs) that she could give me a $50 credit. Not sure which receiver I'll get, but they'll be out on the 13th to do the install.


----------



## topaz

Just got off the phone with the Retention #

Asked this question: "I've been looking around at Dish Network and noticed they have DVRs for free and wanted to know what deals you might have". After a few rants about how Dish doesn't have the Tivo service, she comes back with "I can offer you a free Directv DVR with free shipping and free installation" I ask, "is this the 35 hour or the 70 hour unit?" She says I can't purchse the 70 hour through Directv (not sure if this is true or not), only the 35 hour. I mention Dish has the higher hour DVR's and she says she could offer me a $150 credit if I go buy a 70 hour DVR from CC or BB or the like, but I would have to install it myself.

So I guess the best option is to head over to CC and purchase the R10 instead of the SD-DVR80. Is this way you all would go?

Topaz


----------



## rmasonjr

> _Originally posted by EMoMoney _
> *New subscriber or were you already a customer? *


already a customer - in good standing...


----------



## jrinck

Dumb question, but are people getting R10's for free?


----------



## scalo

I got the R10 for free


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by topaz _
> * I mention Dish has the higher hour DVR's and she says she could offer me a $150 credit if I go buy a 70 hour DVR from CC or BB or the like, but I would have to install it myself.
> 
> So I guess the best option is to head over to CC and purchase the R10 instead of the SD-DVR80. Is this way you all would go?
> 
> Topaz *


I considered going that way, thinking the credit might be up to $100. But I need a multi-switch upgrade too.

That's why I went with what ever D* sends. It would be great if it's an R10, but what ever comes, once LBA48 supported software is out I'll be doing an upgrade.

If you don't need a multi-switch upgrade, sounds like the credit would net you the most bucks.


----------



## topaz

BTW, I've been a customer for 4+ years. I doubt they're going to give machines away to new or fairly new customers.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by topaz _
> *I doubt they're going to give machines away to new or fairly new customers. *


New customers get some of the *best* deals.


----------



## lilzaphod

Just got off the phone with retention. 

When I got my 2nd Tivo 9-10 months back, the jackass only ran a single line to the bedroom. I said that I was a little miffed at the install job, and that I was thinking about switching to Dish for the 4 room/2 dvr setup, but I wanted to see what they could do to make me happy. I mentioned I had 2 old school RCA recievers that had the craptastic channel guide. The bad news is I didn't get anything for free. For $97 and change, I'm getting a tripple LNB dish, 2nd wire run to the bedroom, 2nd wire run to both offices, and 2 tivos.

I love retention. I never had to push. All I had to do is say that I was persuing my options, and wanted to offer to let DirectTv keep me as a customer.


----------



## teggy95

Spoke with retention last night...I asked if they had any deals right now. She asked what I was looking for, and I told her I wanted to upgrade a regular receiver to a TiVo. She gave me the $49 deal right from the start, but wanted to charge me shipping. After some small talk, she waived the shipping and setup the install for Friday. She said it would be a 40 gig machine. I asked if I could have 80, and she said no guarantees, but it's possible I could get an 80 or 120 depending on what the installer brings. I know it wasn't free, but I still feel like it's Christmas in January right now!


----------



## CsrLiz344

Depending on the area, most installers only have the bigger DVR's, the small ones all went with the $49 deal.


----------



## EMoMoney

Instsaller came and went already. I got the HDVR2 40. Just in time for the new shows starting this month. Seems all our shows are stacked on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by lilzaphod _
> *The bad news is I didn't get anything for free. For $97 and change, I'm getting a tripple LNB dish, 2nd wire run to the bedroom, 2nd wire run to both offices, and 2 tivos.*




Well, for $99 anyone can get a TiVo, and installation, and maybe a dish.

So you got one free TiVo!


----------



## vigfoot

> _Originally posted by topaz _
> *So I guess the best option is to head over to CC and purchase the R10 instead of the SD-DVR80. Is this way you all would go?
> 
> Topaz *


I was given this same deal and I chose the DVR80 instead of the R10. I decided to go w/ the tried and true and hope the upgrade happens.


----------



## cindyanded

I called 800-600-8977 today, told them I moved back to the Toledo area and wanted to stay with DTV and asked if they had any specials. 

The guy asked if I had anything in mind and I said I'd like to get a tivo for the bedroom. He said sure no problem, you've been a great customer we can send one out for free.

Then he asked if I wanted free install so I said sure. He then checked for local channels and said that we'd need a new dish to get them so that would be included.

He also noticed we have a Sony TiVo and said the Sony would not pick up the new satellites for the local channels and asked if we wanted that replaced, also for free.

So we're getting two Tivo's and a new dish. Not bad all said and done.

He was a pretty nice guy. Mike was his name.


----------



## topcats69

> _Originally posted by topaz _
> *BTW, I've been a customer for 4+ years. I doubt they're going to give machines away to new or fairly new customers. *


I got one free on a refferal


----------



## TexasRanger74

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> *Usually, they do but sometimes they don't pay attention to the dates the customer calls, especially if it's busy with unnecessary calls  . There are certain customers that have every right to talk to retention and then there are those customers that keep calling trying to get a free ride. If you'd all take a moment and close your eyes. Imagine you're calling a company.. say directv and you had a legit question regarding a double billing problem on your bill. You've been on hold for at least 10 mins but it feels like forever because you have other agenda. The 10 mins turn into 20 mins because there's atleast 150 other people on hold to talk to reps now imagine half of those people are waiting on their 5th call trying to get some rep to give them a DVR for free. Would you not get just a bit upset knowing that you were going to be late for work because you were waiting for someone to hear their 5th no? *


people shouldn't be calling in to the retention department for billing issues anyway. they would be calling the main directv number for that, and they are two totally different queue's independant of one another.

on a side note, I closed my eyes like you said, but I fell asleep and hit my head on the keyboard. now I have "ASDFG" imprinted on my forehead.... thanks!


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

I called yesterday, asked if I could get the $49 deal to upgrade my D*Tivo, and purchase the box myself (had a gift card and wanted to make sure I got an R10).

Initially she balked at that, and offered to send one with an installer for $49.99 + $14.95 shipping.

We talked further, and since there was no installation needed whatsoever, she finally agreed that I could go to a local retailer and purchase the DirecTivo, and get $50 credit on my account.

Went to Best Buy, bought an R10, used a $30 gift card, so the net cost to me was $19 plus tax. 


PS - to all those who feel the need to chastise people who call retention, please note that at NO TIME DID I EVER THREATEN TO LEAVE D* OR LIE TO THE REP I SPOKE WITH. I asked for the credit - she mentioned that since I was a good customer I would qualify. I made it perfectly clear that this was an UPGRADE from my 40GB to the R10 - 80GB.


----------



## Schnitty

ok so check this out. i just called the number and spoke to a totally cool CSR. she asked what i was looking for in the upgrade and i mentioned the new sw version and features like the folders. she said that she couldn't guarantee the R10 would be the unit they sent me but would be happy to credit my account $100 after i purchased a new tivo. she put a note on the account and said to call back after i buy the one i want. then to make matters even better, she told me that the monthly tivo service charge is a flat fee no matter how many tivo's you have, so i can keep the old one and replace one of my vanilla receivers without any additional charge (i didn't know that, but it rocks!). so long story short, i'm getting my R10 today!

any new news on an official HMO announcement? or pushing the new sw to all S2's?


----------



## Schnitty

Quick update: picked up an R10 at bestbuy tonight (had $20 gift certificate, so it was $79). They gave me a song and dance about address and phone number info, not sure what that was about. They also ended up giving me a rebate form for $50, but i think that was a mixup on their part, so i'm not going to hold my breath (requires me to send in a copy of my bill showing new activation, which i don't think i'll be able to do). But when i got home, i called in to activate it and altho they are having computer trouble, they were able to apply the $100 credit, which i just verified on the dtv site.

so long story short, this site rules, i just got a new unit (that will potentially support HMO) and actually made $20 in the deal, and i owe it all to this forum. Thanks to everyone who participates - this site really makes a difference!


----------



## rborden

After reading the replies to my post telling you that you were wrong for asking for the tivo for free I started thinking.I also started asking so ?'s of the customers and thought about their feedback.Then i started trying the same thing w/my cell phone co. and phone co. that ya'll were doing to D* and it worked.Just by mentioning the competition or disconnecting they started giving out free stuff.So I regress it is not completly wrong to ask for free stuff,it's actually good if you don't abuse it.But you should draw a line somewhere and not get mad when we sometimes tell you no,cause eventually D* or any other company is going to decide you are not worth the trouble.I have realized my error and was to quick to criticize you guys,Sorry!


----------



## rborden

RE:hmo support///there are currently no plans to activate the usb ports or to offer hmo support


----------



## heyitscory

> _Originally posted by John Ross _
> *A Csr said to me that you are entitled to a free DirectiVo every 6 months. If you ask before you may get lucky. But OY what a deal! I hope to have the max tivos you can have on an account soon. Btw anyone want a replay I have grown tired of it now that i am used to the 30 second skip. *


 That pisses me off because my cat just destroyed my old unit and they were going to charge $50 for a new one but I called back and told them it didn't sit right with me that I would've been better off lying to them, but I didn't. The lady only gave me $30 (I think the shipping was waived to begin with.)


----------



## heyitscory

> _Originally posted by rborden _
> *RE:hmo support///there are currently no plans to activate the usb ports or to offer hmo support *


2005 is the year.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by heyitscory _
> *2005 is the year.  *


What, did you just come back from a vacation and not read any of the other threads on this site? HMO isn't coming.


----------



## moonshine

> _Originally posted by yaddayaddayadda _
> *I called yesterday, asked if I could get the $49 deal to upgrade my D*Tivo, and purchase the box myself (had a gift card and wanted to make sure I got an R10).
> 
> Initially she balked at that, and offered to send one with an installer for $49.99 + $14.95 shipping.
> 
> We talked further, and since there was no installation needed whatsoever, she finally agreed that I could go to a local retailer and purchase the DirecTivo, and get $50 credit on my account.
> 
> Went to Best Buy, bought an R10, used a $30 gift card, so the net cost to me was $19 plus tax.
> 
> PS - to all those who feel the need to chastise people who call retention, please note that at NO TIME DID I EVER THREATEN TO LEAVE D* OR LIE TO THE REP I SPOKE WITH. I asked for the credit - she mentioned that since I was a good customer I would qualify. I made it perfectly clear that this was an UPGRADE from my 40GB to the R10 - 80GB. *


I just got 2 free tivos installed today (and no i did not threaten to leave or anything).. also, installer was late, so they gave me $20 credit, and, there is some promo now for $20 off the Premier choice package for 6 months, so they gave me that too.. not too bad for just calling and asking if they had any deals for me..

they brought and installed two 80GB R10's, and also cascaded a 2nd 4x8 multiswitch to add enough ports for all the connections.. glad i had them do the install, as i am sure BB or CC would have charged me a ton for the multiswitch and the install...


----------



## mackrich

Well, installer finally showed up today....a couple delays due to weather. 

He installed the FREE FREE FREE DT TiVo in the MB. With a little help from me, we were able to do a back feed with dual cable right through the wall box!!! Sweet install. 

It's the Phillips DSR708R/17 80gig + added another multi-switch. Sweet!

The installer (who contracts for Ironwood) told me anytime they are late or miss an appointment they automatically upgrade that customer to a 80 gig. Otherwise, (he said) everyone gets a 40. 

All I know is, it looks and works great! Things always work and look so much better when it's FREE, doesn't it? 

Thanks DTV


----------



## nick2168

Wow thanks for the thread, called the retention # and asked what they could do for me since my equipment was outdated and not properly installed. Moved a year ago and dish still on a tripod. hehe I did mention the dish ad i recieved in the mail but never threatened to leave. Anyway been a customer forever and she said she could honor the holiday deal of dvr for 50 bucks, which was fine with me cause she was also offsetting cost with a programming credit of 6 months. I also need the dish updated and properly installed so final deal about 20 bucks for dvr and a second reciever. So i agreed and she puts me on hold and then comes back and says well you have been a long standing customer so no charge for equipment, dvr tivo and a second reciever and new dish installed plus 6 month credit. I have install on Tues. will post back on what dvr i recieve, hope its 80gig. I love Directv and many thanks to posters.
EDIT: well i got to thinking that i am seting myself up for dissappointment with a plain reciever in 2nd bedroom, so i called back and got a 2nd tivo for a package deal of 49.00(dish upgrade and 2 tivos with install) Thanks directv!!!!!


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by TexasRanger74 _
> *people shouldn't be calling in to the retention department for billing issues anyway. they would be calling the main directv number for that, and they are two totally different queue's independant of one another.
> 
> on a side note, I closed my eyes like you said, but I fell asleep and hit my head on the keyboard. now I have "ASDFG" imprinted on my forehead.... thanks!  *


people shouldn't but don't you think they do? working customer service I've decided people are very animalistic, they'll do anything necessary to get what they want RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW DARN IT, haha anyways back to the point, if the wait is shorter they'll call who they want

and on your side note, not a problem at all happy to be of service and thank you for calling directv


----------



## Rcrew

Success! The installer just left, good job.

I'm sitting here looking at my 3rd DTiVo... except this one is an R10!

I'll have to verify when the new bill comes, but there should only be the shipping charge, and the $4.99 receiver fee! 

I'm a happy camper!


----------



## chuckwny

FYI, After my new DTivo was installed on 1/5 I called the Customer Retention department and asked for a replacement for my other DTivo. Rep gave me the $49 offer (free install) for my second unit. I couldn't threaten to cancel since I already received one new unit. I just asked nicely. I ordered the first on 1/3 and received it for $49 and a 10$ 6 month credit on my bill. So after I sell my old unit on eBay for ~$70 I will have two new DTivos and be ahead $20. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by mackrich _
> *The installer (who contracts for Ironwood) told me anytime they are late or miss an appointment they automatically upgrade that customer to a 80 gig. Otherwise, (he said) everyone gets a 40.
> *


Interesting. I don't know who/what Ironwood is, but here in Sacramento, that is the name my installer mentioned too.

He was on time, on schedule, and delivered an R10.


----------



## Tonedeaf

The CSR's are still able to do the $49 Tivo, I just got one, even though I got a free one back in October. 

My daughter will be xtremely happy with a Tivo in her room.


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Tonedeaf _
> *The CSR's are still able to do the $49 Tivo, I just got one, even though I got a free one back in October. *


Just curious. What did you have to agree to in terms of a contract extension?


----------



## Tonedeaf

> _Originally posted by Rcrew _
> *Just curious. What did you have to agree to in terms of a contract extension? *


1 year. Already had 1 year to October from my free Tivo. Another couple months is no biggie as I am not going anywhere. Get my HD from D* aswell. That deal was a good one for me also. D* has been great to me this year. $149 for an HD receiver and 2 Tivo's.  Not to mention all the free premium programming that they throw my way.

Hoping I get an R10. If I get one, my upgraded Hughes will go into my daughters room with the original HD put back in.


----------



## robgettier

got a $100 credit on my bill for a Hughes 80g unit I bought in December from retail

I mentioned my concerns about the D* press release and how us loyal TiVo subscribers have been left out in the cold. I also mentioned the deals that Dish Network is offering. 

I never really threatened to leave. I just said that with all the changes going on, it may be time to start considering my options (which is true).

Rob


----------



## GaryGnu

OK, I took the plunge. I feel uneasy about complaining to a company I am happy with. But my old 35 hour unit reboots by itself a lot. It seems like its getting ready to die. I called and got my account credited $60 (this is as high as she would go) for a 70 hour unit + $5 off the service for 6 months. The only question now is what to buy? The Hughes unit or the R 10? Thoughts?

BTW, my contract was up. I am month-to-month until I activate the new tivo.

Gary


----------



## Athenian

> _Originally posted by GaryGnu _
> *BTW, my contract was up. I am month-to-month until I activate the new tivo.*


 If that's true, I wouldn't take the deal. I'd call Rentetion again and tell them that after looking at the true costs, you would prefer to get your TiVo from DirecTV with free installation. $60 is not enough to cover both the box and installation. Even if you get a referral card from Best Buy, installation will cost a minimum of $49. If they are going to leave it to you to buy and install the unit, you want the $150 credit.


----------



## GaryGnu

> _Originally posted by Athenian _
> *If that's true, I wouldn't take the deal. I'd call Rentetion again and tell them that after looking at the true costs, you would prefer to get your TiVo from DirecTV with free installation. $60 is not enough to cover both the box and installation. Even if you get a referral card from Best Buy, installation will cost a minimum of $49. If they are going to leave it to you to buy and install the unit, you want the $150 credit. *


Huh? What install charge? I'm just swapping out a 35 hour unit for a 70 hour unit. Besides, she mentioned DTV does not have any more 70 hour units.


----------



## Athenian

If you are just swapping boxes, then the deal is more reasonable -- although you shoudl be able to get a $100 credit to cover the full price of the box. 

As far a not having any more 70hr units -- It's the other way around, no one is making 40-hr units anymore and contractors have just about exhausted older stocks.


----------



## theman1971

Thank you for this thread. My old Sony T60 is finally failing and I was going to buy a new dTivo until I saw this thread. A phone call to retention and they gave me $125 to go spend on a new dTivo unit of my choice. Picked up a Hughes DVR80 at Best Buy and all is good again! Thank you thank you!


----------



## 3dtim

I called asked what kind of a deal they had. Told her I had been with them a long time. Got a R10 and install FREE. Had my brother call and she gave him one to. Thanks guys for the INFO. tim


----------



## lilzaphod

Installer came today. 2 new r10s up and loading the guide as we speak.


----------



## GadgetJunkies

Just a follow up. My $49 deal from D* got me a Hughes 100hr unit. I'm happy!


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Tonedeaf _
> *Hoping I get an R10. If I get one, my upgraded Hughes will go into my daughters room with the original HD put back in.  *


Just delete the porn before moving it. That way you don't have to physically remove the drive.


----------



## jganz28

im past the 1 year commitment. can i still get a free DTV Tivo receiver? if i do get a free receiver, is this an upgrade, where they take the old TIVO receiver back? do i get to keep the receiver?


----------



## Shape

The guy who came to install mine wanted to take it (and my extra 40GB hard drive I installed in it) away. I said no way because I had recordings on it. He just said to note on the invoice that I kept the old receiver, and he left it.


----------



## dgpiii

I have got to say, I love this forum!!!

I just called DTV customer retention asked for what offers were out there and they hooked me right up with the "Free DVR" for the cost of shipping (14.95 plus tax). I need to agree to an additional year of programming, but I was going to do that anyway.

And I had got the $20 off Total Choice Premier only two weeks ago.

They will be doing the install on Monday. (for free!)  

Now I just have to see what machine they bring me....

G*D Damn! It has been beneficial to read this forum every day.

I hope I get an 80 gig R10!

Thanks to everyone who posts regularly.


----------



## mackrich

> _Originally posted by Rcrew _
> *Interesting. I don't know who/what Ironwood is, but here in Sacramento, that is the name my installer mentioned too.
> 
> He was on time, on schedule, and delivered an R10. *


The installer told me that "Ironwood" is the largest DTV/TiVo installer in the nation....


----------



## phang

When will people figure out that NOTHING is free?

People call me all the time threatening to discounect service if I don't give them "this or that" for free. If our retention department is closed I generally call thier bluff and turn them off. It is amazing how fast they change thier tune.

Dtv only "gives away" products and services when we know we can regain our loss though profits from the customer. So, when the networks raise thier price we need to raise ours to maintain the profit margin to allow us to give stuff away "free". How many people do you think complained when service went up $2 a month?

Eveyone pays for it. You can either pay for the DVR up front or you can pay us over time with program rates. it's all the same to us. Nothing is ever free.

And quite honestly I'm tired of all the begging.

I have people who have had service for 3 months claiming how much of a "good, long time customer they are"

Or people who only pay thier bill after services are disconnected telling me "I pay my bill every month"

Or people who rake up $100 bills on pay-per-view complaing about the cost of thier bills.

I work for DTV. I have rabbit ears attached to my TV.
There is more to life.

~D


----------



## gordon1fan

TO phang:

I think you are full of SH**!! If it was not for US The CUSTOMERS, you would not have a JOB! If you don't like your job at DIRECTV, then get another one! Without the cusotmers their is NO DIRECTV!


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by Shape _
> *The guy who came to install mine wanted to take it (and my extra 40GB hard drive I installed in it) away.*


He was trying to rip you off. The installer is *never* supposed to take away a receiver. It's yours, you bought it.


----------



## mackrich

Hey phang dangle>>>>>>

So, let's get this straight. Since you have such a FULL life, you spend part of it reading and writing on a DTV/TiVo forum!!!! And, you work for DTV???? 
Who the he!! cares if you're tired of it. 

You most likely can't afford DTV. I certainly hope I never get you when I call again for my "FREE" stuff. I would go over your head in a heartbeat. Get plenty of rest for the next promotion!!!

Now, get back on the phone and take care of the customers....


----------



## rborden

First of all noone mentioned they didn't like there job.I think she said she was tired of you calling in and begging.And you are probably one of the ones who she is talking about.Read the post b4 you start running your mouth!


----------



## rborden

p.s # 24 sucks


----------



## Manchesters

After reading this post yesterday, I told my sister about the topic. She just got a new R10 installed day before yesterday. She paid $49 for it. We both checked out the posts on this subject together yesterday, and I suggested she try calling Retention.

A few hours later I got an e-mail from her and she said that the guy in retention said that you people are all liars. There is no free R10.

I myself just now got off the phone with some little chippy in retention who again stated that anyone who is claiming that they got a free r10 is nothing but a liar.

I have never before heard of a company where their CSRs were so ignorant as to call the customers a bunch of liars!!!!!!!

If any of you folks have receipts or something that proves the free R10, it would be a big help, and something to shove down the throats of these pipsqueak CSRs!!!!!!!!

It pissed me off all night about the guy calling us liars!!!! Then again today someone else does it???? I think it is a good thing that we now know what Direct TV thinks of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Carole R. Ernst


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by phang _
> *When will people figure out that NOTHING is free?
> 
> People call me all the time threatening to discounect service if I don't give them "this or that" for free. If our retention department is closed I generally call thier bluff and turn them off. It is amazing how fast they change thier tune.
> 
> Dtv only "gives away" products and services when we know we can regain our loss though profits from the customer. So, when the networks raise thier price we need to raise ours to maintain the profit margin to allow us to give stuff away "free". How many people do you think complained when service went up $2 a month?
> 
> Eveyone pays for it. You can either pay for the DVR up front or you can pay us over time with program rates. it's all the same to us. Nothing is ever free.
> 
> And quite honestly I'm tired of all the begging.
> 
> I have people who have had service for 3 months claiming how much of a "good, long time customer they are"
> 
> Or people who only pay thier bill after services are disconnected telling me "I pay my bill every month"
> 
> Or people who rake up $100 bills on pay-per-view complaing about the cost of thier bills.
> 
> I work for DTV. I have rabbit ears attached to my TV.
> There is more to life.
> 
> ~D *


Seriously, you need to take some anger management courses.


----------



## EMoMoney

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> *Seriously, you need to take some anger management courses. *


I didn't sense any anger in that post. Consumers, including myself, can act like a bunch of babies. I blame whoever was the moron that coined the phrase, "the customer is always right."


----------



## serenstarlight

The fact that this rep was going against directv policy and taking in his/her own hands to disc an acct out of pure spite is a sign that this rep is clearly upset or even bitter at their job. I've had my share of difficult customers and it's very true that the customer is not always right. But we have a job to do an it's not to be vindictive towards and angered customer.


----------



## Tonedeaf

> _Originally posted by Rcrew _
> *Just delete the porn before moving it. That way you don't have to physically remove the drive. *


Oh good idea. Good looking out.  :up:


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Manchesters _
> *If any of you folks have receipts or something that proves the free R10, it would be a big help, and something to shove down the throats of these pipsqueak CSRs!!!!!!!!*


12/31/2004 xxxxxxxx DVR Equipment Upgrade - Gen Reten CR -$99.00 -$7.68 -$106.68 
12/31/2004 xxxxxxxx DVR Equipment Upgrade - Charge $99.00 $7.68 $106.68 
12/31/2004 xxxxxxxx $14.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge $14.95 $1.16 $16.11 
12/31/2004 xxxxxxxx 1 Year Commitment - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00

Haven't received my mailed bill, but I cut and pasted the above from my online account.


----------



## lew

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> *The fact that this rep was going against directv policy and taking in his/her own hands to disc an acct out of pure spite is a sign that this rep is clearly upset or even bitter at their job. I've had my share of difficult customers and it's very true that the customer is not always right. But we have a job to do an it's not to be vindictive towards and angered customer. *


Not sure I completely believe the post but the story was a customer basically said if you won't give me a free unit I'll disconnect. The CSR honored the customers second request by disconnecting the service.

The internet makes it harder for companies to give special secret deals to customers that do a good job begging.


----------



## Athenian

> _Originally posted by Manchesters _
> *After reading this post yesterday, I told my sister about the topic. She just got a new R10 installed day before yesterday. She paid $49 for it. We both checked out the posts on this subject together yesterday, and I suggested she try calling Retention.*


As noted in the first post in this discussion, the time to negotiate the price for a DVR is _before_ it is installed and activated. Once it has been activated, your only options are programming concessions


> *A few hours later I got an e-mail from her and she said that the guy in retention said that you people are all liars. There is no free R10.*


 The CSRs you talked to are correct, there is no program to provide free R10s to existing subscribers. There was a limited time promotion to provide DVRs to existing subscribers for $49 and there are always retention concessesions that may be offered to encourage subscribers to remain with DTV. None of those programs specify any particular model of DVR; what is delivered depends on what the _local_ installer has available.


> *If any of you folks have receipts or something that proves the free R10, it would be a big help, and something to shove down the throats of these pipsqueak CSRs!!!!!!!!*


No one can provide such proof because there is no such offer -- all you will ever see is a charge for a non-specific DVR with varying rebate amounts.

Any CSR who calls a subscriber a liar is rude and could use some additional training. If all he/she said though is that there is no program to offer R10s for free though, he is 100% correct.


----------



## dgpiii

When I called customer retention, a very friendly CSR answered the phone and asked me what he could do for me. I said to him: " I understand there are some deals out there for historical customers". (I have been a customer for 2.5 years now). And that I understood that DISH was offering free DVRs with a joining there serive. He told me that there were some things DirecTV could do for me. I then asked about an additional DVR to add to my home. He told me that there were some programs. I told him that I had read on a TIVO forum that I had heard they might be able to offer me a free additional DVR for the cost of shipping. He told me that he could offer me that specific deal. 

He was polite.  

I was polite.  

No one begged.  

No one chided anyone else.  

No one threatened to quit service. It was an exemplary experience.  

So, I just want to say to the poster phang: "go Jump" (I had something funny here before it was deleted)... for making assumptions regarding the tenor of the discussions going on between the posters on this board and the CSRs that are assisting us. I am the manager of a CS department and have working in a call center environment for the last 4 years. I know that some CSRs get very bitter after dealing with problematic customers. But if you are so cranked off that you blast the people here in this forum, you really need a vacation or perhaps you should consider a job change, for your mental health.

Just my 2 cents.

Now I am going to sit and think about my new additional DIRECTIVO DVR and forget that you exist.

HMMMMMM..... Good!


----------



## teeveeboy

I also got a new Tivo for $14.95 installed. 

Question: What should I expect from the installer for the job of installing a 2nd receiver? I am actually replacing a standard receiver with the tivo, but there is only a single coax run to the location. 

My current installation (dish, multiswitch, all cabling) is a "non-professional" self install. can I expect dish alignment, grounding checked, new multiswitch? I'd REALLY like a better dish mount (mine is on a peice of board on the side of the house). What is included in a receiver-only install job?

Thanks


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by lew _
> *Not sure I completely believe the post but the story was a customer basically said if you won't give me a free unit I'll disconnect. The CSR honored the customers second request by disconnecting the service.
> 
> The internet makes it harder for companies to give special secret deals to customers that do a good job begging. *


Directv has policies, if you don't work in the retention dept then you don't disc accts. It's as simple as that, you do your job that was designed for your dept.


----------



## Rcrew

Hey teeveeboy! When you got your 'deal' what did you tell the CSR or Retention person you needed?

I was very specific, no wiring needed, no dish work, but yes on a new multi-switch. 

When the installer came, he didn't have those details. He didn't have a 2x6 multi-switch, but came up with two 2x4 switches that were cascadeable. 

And he spent time grounding my dish, which my original install had not done. I already had the wiring, power, and phone connections at the location. 

So, your experience could be great in that the tech will 'fix' everything, or not. Did you get a phone number for the installer? You might consider calling to talk about the specifics of what their work order says. If there's something you need/want they aren't scheduled to do, give D* a call back and ask for it.


----------



## phang

Maybe I should clerify:

There have been a few people that I belive have gotten the wrong idea about what I wrote.

I am not bitter about my job. Although, I have no plans for this to be long term. (Just working though college.) I do not have any problem with the customers that call that have actual issues that need to be addressed. I enjoy working with them. I like the challange.

I do have issues with people that call DTV (or Dish, or the phone company or any business) threatening this or that to get what they want (free stuff/reduced price stuff). I have issues with people that call constintly every few weeks or months fishing for deals. Especially if these people refuse to pay the bill they have. 

I have no problem with a person that has an account in good standing, that talks politely, and asks for deals on the DVR system. All CSRs have the ability to provide credit to offset equipment or programing, at thier DISCRESSION. I have provied several free DVR's and service and other arrangments for customers. I have no problem with that. But, Descression can be a touchy thing. CSR are not required to go beyond the official offers. And Free DVR's is not an official offer. Officially they are $99 with $50 rebate/credit (with delivery) And even that was not planned be around for long. 

I have also refused requests from people that call in yelling and screaming at me without reason. People that, had they called and talked to me as opposed to yell at me, may have gotten exactly what they were after. 

There is no need to go as far as the Retention department. To request the retention department is generaly heard as a wish/or threat to disconnect service. And even the retention department is not required to keep someone as a customer. If it is determined that DTV is looseing money with a particular customer they can let them go. I've seen several accounts where after 3-4 months of the customer calling and getting this or that they were finaly disconected. The account turned over to collections and were barred from reciving DTV service in the future. Admitedly this is an extreme example, but it has happened.

And yes, there are more people other than the retention department that have autherization to disconnect accounts. For example: supervisors, managers, and departments that handle specialty accounts. If your call reaches one of them they can, and will, disconnect the account like the you asked. Supervisors have been known to "slum" with the CSR taking regular calls working overtime.

Had dgpiii called me I may very well have provided the free system. 
After all, we are still going to get paid out of the profits from the programing service.

All I want to say is if TV and DVR means that much to you that you just can't live another day if you can't get a free system, then at least when you call try to treat the poor, over-worked, under-paid, person on the other end of the phone with kindness and respect. Don't beg, don't threaten, don't assume you are "intitled", and don't forget there is more to life than TV. And remember, nothing is really "free"

~D


----------



## gordon1fan

> _Originally posted by fang _
> *Maybe I should clerify:
> 
> There have been a few people that I belive have gotten the wrong idea about what I wrote.
> 
> I am not bitter about my job. Although, I have no plans for this to be long term. (Just working though college.) I do not have any problem with the customers that call that have actual issues that need to be addressed. I enjoy working with them. I like the challange.
> 
> I do have issues with people that call DTV (or Dish, or the phone company or any business) threatening this or that to get what they want (free stuff/reduced price stuff). I have issues with people that call constintly every few weeks or months fishing for deals. Especially if these people refuse to pay the bill they have.
> 
> I have no problem with a person that has an account in good standing, that talks politely, and asks for deals on the DVR system. All CSRs have the ability to provide credit to offset equipment or programing, at thier DISCRESSION. I have provied several free DVR's and service and other arrangments for customers. I have no problem with that. But, Descression can be a touchy thing. CSR are not required to go beyond the official offers. And Free DVR's is not an official offer. Officially they are $99 with $50 rebate/credit (with delivery) And even that was not planned be around for long.
> 
> I have also refused requests from people that call in yelling and screaming at me without reason. People that, had they called and talked to me as opposed to yell at me, may have gotten exactly what they were after.
> 
> There is no need to go as far as the Retention department. To request the retention department is generaly heard as a wish/or threat to disconnect service. And even the retention department is not required to keep someone as a customer. If it is determined that DTV is looseing money with a particular customer they can let them go. I've seen several accounts where after 3-4 months of the customer calling and getting this or that they were finaly disconected. The account turned over to collections and were barred from reciving DTV service in the future. Admitedly this is an extreme example, but it has happened.
> 
> And yes, there are more people other than the retention department that have autherization to disconnect accounts. For example: supervisors, managers, and departments that handle specialty accounts. If your call reaches one of them they can, and will, disconnect the account like the you asked. Supervisors have been known to "slum" with the CSR taking regular calls working overtime.
> 
> Had dgpiii called me I may very well have provided the free system.
> After all, we are still going to get paid out of the profits from the programing service.
> 
> All I want to say is if TV and DVR means that much to you that you just can't live another day if you can't get a free system, then at least when you call try to treat the poor, over-worked, under-paid, person on the other end of the phone with kindness and respect. Don't beg, don't threaten, don't assume you are "intitled", and don't forget there is more to life than TV. And remember, nothing is really "free"
> 
> ~D *


I wish you would have stated this in your first post. As for your second post, you are 100% right. My apologies.

As for me, yea I got a $49.00 deal on a DIRECTV TiVo about 10 months ago. I did not have to beg or threaten to switch to cable or dish. I called DIRECTV and they very nicely set me up.

I don't care if I have to pay $500.00 for a DIRECTV TiVo, I would never switch to dish or go back to cable!


----------



## simsarge

Hmmm. Just got off the phone with a DIRECTV CSR and he basically told me no way Jose. Unless you're a new suscriber, you aren't getting the $49 deal let alone free. I was plesant and polite. Should I call back and try the I'm thinking of switching to DISH as they're offering free ones? Are they possibly hedging their bets as I'm a 3 year subscriber that gets the D* propriatary Sunday Ticket?


----------



## transpizzle

> _Originally posted by simsarge _
> *Hmmm. Just got off the phone with a DIRECTV CSR and he basically told me no way Jose. Unless you're a new subscriber, you aren't getting the $49 deal let alone free. I was pleasant and polite. Should I call back and try the I'm thinking of switching to DISH as they're offering free ones? Are they possibly hedging their bets as I'm a 3 year subscriber that gets the D* proprietary Sunday Ticket? *


I got mine for free a week ago. I called twice, first the normal DirecTV number and they told me 99. I asked if they could do any better and they said how about 49? I told 'em I'd think about it and call back. I called them back, but this time used the number to get straight to retention and told him that some of the people in my house were wanting a TiVo and that they had seen the Dish Network deal where you can get 2 DVRs for free and asked if they could do anything for me. At first, he said $49 w/ free installation. I again asked if he could do any better and he said he'd send one for free if I paid 14.95 for S&H and I agreed. What I'm not sure about is, don't the installers already have the boxes in stock? Why is it a shipping charge when the installers probably already had a stack of them to bring to me? It's not like it was delivered to my door by UPS. But oh well, I'm happy. They brought me the R10 and that baby is definitely faster than my HDVR2.


----------



## Jerw134

The $14.95 is actually just called a "handling fee". But, it was still $14.95 back when DirecTV actually used to ship the DVR directly to you. So they cut their costs, but kept the price the same.


----------



## dgpiii

My installer came out today an installed my new R10 I got for about 17 bucks after taxes. 

Whoboy.... does it ever pay to try and see what you can get by asking nicely.

I say that there was one problem on the install. The installer left without making the set up call for the TIVO and I was missing a filter for my DSL line. I had to run out to Radio Shack to buy one so I could do the call out. But a very nice CSR at tier 2 support helped me with a credit to offset the cost of the filter, since the installer left without completing the install properly.

All in all I am a happy guy. But I will tell you my girlfriend looked at me kinda funny when I told her we were getting a brand new DTIVO for only 17 dollars. She figured I was telling her a story.
Who knew that free stuff could cause such suspicion?

Thanks again DirecTV!


----------



## sjlush

> _Originally posted by goony _
> *Some of us aren't fat with cash and try to latch onto every bargain we can. Getting gear at reduced prices isn't wrong when the companies are willing to do so to retain customers. *


Asking for free stuff because you can, even though you have no intention of switching providers is lying. There is nothing wrong with shopping for the best deal and considering different providers when it comes to spending your hard earned dollars. But feigning willingness to cancel your service just to get something free is dishonest and morally wrong, regardless of your financial status. Guess who pays for large numbers of people acting in this fraudulent way. We all do. Think about it next time OUR rates go up.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by sjlush _
> *Asking for free stuff because you can, even though you have no intention of switching providers is lying.*


Not everyone threatened to switch. I didn't, I simply asked if they could give me a better deal than the $49. They were free to say no, and I still would have bought it. But there's nothing wrong with asking.


----------



## sjlush

Very true. Asking is fine. I didn't mean to pick on you. A lot of people do lie about switching to get free stuff. Others give advise on how to lie to CSRs. My comments are intended for those people.


----------



## sigs21

New here Been Reading The Forum For a while. 

Called DTV on Sat, They Came today to Bring me A FREE 70 Hr Hughes with install No cost to me  They ran 50 feet of cable for free .. Called the Retention Department.. 

Thanks very much for the help.. 

Oh my contact was not up till MAY..


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *The $14.95 is actually just called a "handling fee". *


Guess you missed my  Billing Detail a couple of posts before yours. Actually it's still called shipping and handling. And apparently it's taxable.

You may have also missed my  Shipping Poll asking how your TiVo got to your home. That was intended to help figure out if D* was just looking for a little extra revenue.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by Rcrew _
> *Actually it's still called shipping and handling.*


No, it's not. Check back to your post for what you copied and pasted. It's not just "handling", but it's not "shipping and handling" either.


> _Originally posted by Rcrew _
> *You may have also missed my  Shipping Poll asking how your TiVo got to your home.*


I may have actually been the 4th reply in that thread.


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *No, it's not. Check back to your post for what you copied and pasted. It's not just "handling", but it's not "shipping and handling" either.*


IMHO
_Shipping_ *=* _Delivery_

Regardless, it's not "just handling" as you indicated. It's a bogus additional charge that D* can get away with. While it's an easy pill to swallow when you're getting free or discounted hardware, it's the same charge to those that paid full price. For them, it might not be so palatable.


----------



## utabb5

I want to thank every one on this forum for helping me get a free DirecTiVo receiver. I came across this forum while searching for info on TIVO, which I was thinking of buying at BB or CC. Then I saw this this thread.

I have been a DirecTV customer over 8 years I believe. I have two old RCA receivers. I called DirecTV CS and asked what deals they had available for TiVo receivers. He started at $99 and came down to $49, told him I would think on it. I called the Retention line a bit later and asked what deals they had on TIVO receivers. The lady said they are normally $99, but since I was a long time customer, they would give me one for the $14.95 haling fee. No begging or whining, didn't have to ask for it, they just offered it.

I feel kind of stupid now for not doing this years ago. But thanks to this forum for educating me. You can bet that in a year, I'll be calling DirecTV again for deals.

Steve


----------



## NJStealth

Whats the best deal you can get an HDDVR for?


----------



## maliboo

Just called Directv last night. Got 2 tivos (installing Friday) for 49 plus shipping. 6 months free Showtime and Starz added for 2 dollars a month for 6 months. Then the guy on the phone knocked 5 dollars a month off for six months. Didn't have to whine cry or anything just asked what kinda deal they had going on for existing customers.


----------



## Ninram

My call to retention asking what they could do for a long standing customer who wanted to upgrade was to offer me a $50 credit if I purchase a R10 at retail myself.

I was offered the $49 installed & $10/mo for 6/mo credit but no guarantee that a R10 would come with the installer. As a matter of fact, she told me that only 35 hrs. models were being sent out.

It's not bad.


----------



## dgpiii

Ninram,

I live in LA as well and Dtv told me the exact same thing (i.e. only 35 hr units blah blah blah). I even called the installer to ask them what units they had and they told me only 35 hour units blah blah blah.

But when the guy came to my house, there he was smiling with the R10 in his happy little hands.

I was very pleased.


----------



## utabb5

My TIVO was installed this morning, free of charge. I didn't get a R-10, but did get a Hughes 120 with 100 hours capacity. I definitely am not bummed out at all.

Steve


----------



## johnsonfool

I have called about six or seven times and haven't been able to get one yet. I have tried threating to cancel, I have told them about finding out from other subscribers, I have tried being super nice and asking what they could do for me and still nothing. What do I have to say to get a free one. I have them coming out this saturday to fix some things that are wrong with my system and was hoping I could get one then but I keep getting turned down.


----------



## Rcrew

Try, try again. 

There's been a full range of things done by posters here. That goes from nothing to threatening. 

Read through the thread, and the sweet deal thread. Make a list of what's worked. Call, and check off each method. Keep calling until you've exhaused all the excuses.


----------



## utabb5

I think the tricj is to call the retention dept. Go back through the posts to find the number. The CS line wouldn't give me a freebie, but the retention dept did nobegging or whining, just ask for deals.


----------



## Tutman

Been a customer for 4 years, with 2 DSR6000's. Never got anything free.

Called retention last night. I've been waiting until I felt it would be a good chance on getting R10's. Told him that I was wanting 2 new units to replace the old ones and that they have never fixed the "favorite channels disappear" bug that plagues the series 1 units (see forum sticky on this thread). He told me he could see noted on my account the number of times I called about that problem, and that he checked, and there is still no resolution.

I was offered one unit free, one unit for $49, and free shipping/installation. I tried to argue to get both free, and even mentioning Dish offering 2 DVRs for free. He insisted that their offer was 1 free DVR and 1 free standard receiver. I asked about what else he could offer. He gave me an additional $8 off my bill for the next 6 months. I then asked about free Showtime or Starz. He said he could offer free Showtime for 6 months, or Starz for $2 per month for 6 months.

I asked if the installer could just drop off the units. I told him that I've had problems with my units calling in since I had Vonage. He said that the installer could only leave the equipment if he activated them, which would require a phone line. He tried to give me a line of bull about the new receivers shutting off after a period of time if no phone line was plugged in. I didn't buy this line of crap. He offered to credit my account for $150 when I activated 2 new units that I purchase myself.

He also told me that my old units were mine to keep (duh!) and that I could keep them activated or keep them as backups.


----------



## johnsonfool

Well it finally worked. This morning I called and got my free tivo. This was my eighth call over about a week span. She told me she could give it to me for $49 and spread it over three months payments, so I took this offer, but when she did it she said she messed up and put it all on the first payment instead of spreading it out over three and said she couldn't fix it so just gave it to me for free. They come next week for a free install all I have to do is pay 14.95 for S & H. I didn't have the heart to ask for this to be waived. I thought everyone was full of it and that I would never get one but not giving up was the key.


----------



## killerdc

It took two tries but I got them to give me a free 40 hr tivo. I guess being a customer for 4 years pays off. Also, since installation comes with 2 lines being added, they will drop one line into my bedroom for dvr, and one line into my kids room so he can finally get tv. and they will add the deal to get the extra lines. I asked for an 80 gb tivo, and he said I could either go to the store, buy one, and get a 99 dollar credit, or they can add a 40 gb one, come install it and its free. I know that it would be nice to have 80 gb one, but why bother when i could only use one line unless I paid them 50 bucks to come add the other two lines. LOL.


----------



## NHL1

I just recieved my Phillips DSR7000/R17 DTiVo v3 for free with free installation.
They had to mount an additional dish on the side of my house to add the extra line for the dual reciever..no charge!! I tipped the guy $20


----------



## heberburnetts

I got mine too, coming tomorrow. Don't know what model, don't care. Free installation as well. I called the retention department directly, very nice CSR. So with tax my total is only $22.08.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by NHL1 _
> *They had to mount an additional dish on the side of my house to add the extra line for the dual reciever..no charge!! I tipped the guy $20 *


Wow, what an idiot! They're not supposed to put up a second dish, they're supposed to install a multiswitch.


----------



## OneEyedWonder

just got off the phone with the retention people. got my 2nd Dtivo for free (only paying the $15 s&h) with installation. 

the guy told me it'll probably be a 35 hour, but he wasn't sure. 

he also told me that you need a land based phone line for activation. i mentioned that i use a wireless jack for my exicting Dtivo, but that didn't seem to mean much. he told me the installer might not install it. I told him i'd take my chances.

overall, i'm pretty happy regardless of the unit i get. $15/free is a great deal, considering I paid $99 a year ago.


----------



## tarrkid

Talked with a great lady in Retention. She said that because...

1) ...my contract is up...
2) ...I've been a customer longer than that (1-1/2 years)...
3) ...and I pay my bills on time...
4) ...(and I'm sure being an MLB-EI subscriber helped, too)...

...she could get me up to a $99 credit after I buy my R10 at CC/BB...

...R10, here I come!! Woo-hoo!!!

Thanks to everyone for the tip!!!


----------



## GadgetJunkies

*Floyds Knobs* , IN...hmmmm there's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## tarrkid

> _Originally posted by GadgetJunkies _
> *Floyds Knobs , IN...hmmmm there's a joke in there somewhere. *


You're not kidding. Took me about 3 months of living here before I could say it with a straight face.


----------



## rkramer48

Whoa!!
I still get looks when I tell people i used to live there!

Graduated from Floyd Central High School in 1985.

Lived in the Quailwood subdivition on Old Vincennes Road.


Go Highlanders!


----------



## Gunnyman

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *Wow, what an idiot! They're not supposed to put up a second dish, they're supposed to install a multiswitch. *


is there such a thing as a nonpowered 5X8 switch?
I had no way to get power to a powered switch so I ended up with a 2nd dish with my install as well.


----------



## NHL1

> _Originally posted by Jerw134 _
> *Wow, what an idiot! They're not supposed to put up a second dish, they're supposed to install a multiswitch. *


Hey jerky

I have 3 lines coming off my oval dish with a multiswitch..sorry to interrupt your atari game.


----------



## NHL1

> _Originally posted by Gunnyman2k3 _
> *is there such a thing as a nonpowered 5X8 switch?
> I had no way to get power to a powered switch so I ended up with a 2nd dish with my install as well. *


There is no way to get power to a powered 5x8 switch that is the other reason why the tech installed it.....Jerw134 needs to research and THINK before he post.


----------



## tarrkid

> _Originally posted by rkramer48 _
> *Whoa!!
> I still get looks when I tell people i used to live there!
> 
> Graduated from Floyd Central High School in 1985.
> 
> Lived in the Quailwood subdivition on Old Vincennes Road.
> 
> Go Highlanders! *


Well, I'm originally from Gloucester, Mass (Go Fishermen!), but my kids will be going to Floyd Central (in 12 years or so).

You know where the big Jacobi's is on Hwy 150 towards Galena? They stuck in a subdivision across the street, and that's where I am.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by NHL1 _
> *Hey jerky
> 
> I have 3 lines coming off my oval dish with a multiswitch..sorry to interrupt your atari game. *


Hey *******

You didn't mention the fact that you already had a full multiswitch in your post. Don't get pissed at me because you didn't provide all the facts.


----------



## Chimpware

Called up Retention as I was actually considering switching to Cablevision, free HD DVRs (gave me 2). They offered:

1) Free SD Tivo, installed (Didn't want installed, but saved me shipping)
2) $5 off service charge for 6 months
3) 2 for 2 - $2 for Showtime and any other premium channel package (I chose Starz)

All in all ended up cutting my D* bill by $30/month (replaced HBO/Cin with SHo/STZ) in additon to credit above, and they showed up the next day with an R10 (wasn't that thrilled as can't adjust functionality that easily on these, but it was free...).

In the end I stayed with D*, was not that happy with SA 8300 HD functionality and operation from Cablevision.


----------



## sigs21

In the Austin area they Gave me an r10..


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Chimpware _
> *Called up Retention as I was actually considering switching to Cablevision, free HD DVRs (gave me 2). They offered:
> 
> 1) Free SD Tivo, installed (Didn't want installed, but saved me shipping)
> 2) $5 off service charge for 6 months
> 3) 2 for 2 - $2 for Showtime and any other premium channel package (I chose Starz)
> 
> All in all ended up cutting my D* bill by $30/month (replaced HBO/Cin with SHo/STZ) in additon to credit above, and they showed up the next day with an R10 (wasn't that thrilled as can't adjust functionality that easily on these, but it was free...).
> 
> In the end I stayed with D*, was not that happy with SA 8300 HD functionality and operation from Cablevision. *


are you saying that Directv gave you a free "HD Directv DVR Tivo" unit for FREE? that is a $999 unit, I highly doubt that D* would give those away for FREE and 2 to you, I think you're getting a Series 2 DTivo DVR


----------



## Tonedeaf

> _Originally posted by bnm81002 _
> *are you saying that Directv gave you a free "HD Directv DVR Tivo" unit for FREE? that is a $999 unit, I highly doubt that D* would give those away for FREE and 2 to you, I think you're getting a Series 2 DTivo DVR *


No, if you re-read his post he says he got an SD Tivo unit. He did mention that Cablevision was giving him free HD DVR's.


----------



## Chimpware

Yeah exactly, might not have stated it clearly, but Cablevision gave me 2 HD DVRs (SA 8300 HDs). D* gave me an R10.


----------



## teeveeboy

Got my freebie installed yesterday. It is a Hughes Series 2.


----------



## Tier2Agent

You know the only problem with your logic is that we read these posts too. So when we get those calls & it is so blatantly obvious that they are reading the website word for word it doesn't go well. Also we don't transfer to retention anymore we can help you disconnect right away. So think twice about being rash & threatening disconnect.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by Tier2Agent _
> *You know the only problem with you logic is that we read these posts too. So when we get those calls & it is so blatantly obvious that they are reading the website word for word it doesn't go well. Also we don't transfer to retention anymore we can help you disconnect right away. So think twice about being rash & threatining disconnect. *


it would be good to say who you are referring to here?


----------



## topcats69

and I would say fine I don't need your service if your not to show u care about me and I will take 10 accounts with me over to dish or cable or phone VDSL video. and make sure it well know that thhe CSR are bad for not helping me.

But, Thank god I never spoke to u and not all CSR have you bad attitude because if they did the company would go under.

I awalys seem to get something from DTV if I have issues or need hardware and if I don't they explain why and try to make me a deal to keep me happy.

Maybe it because of all the referral I sent to DTV about 50+ but I have nothing but good thing to say about DTV give me what I need 

But people should not cal just get free stuff and get pissed when they don't is not the CSR fault most of the time it the uper yelling at them about giving stuff away when tech there not suppost to. 

thant what I've been told by some


----------



## GadgetJunkies

Spellcheck man Spellcheck.


----------



## Tier2Agent

Yes, You can get free things from DirecTV including a HD rcvr. We do try to keep our customers & will give away things to do that. Let's be realistic - the formula figures out to whatever we give away we recoup in three months plus we get another year commitment. 

What I am trying to say is don't pull up this website, this thread, the first post & call DirecTV to get some love. It's not going to happen unless you are a really good actor. Because once we click to the fact you are looking at this and trying to work the system then all you get is tough love. 

Why are people always trying to get something for nothing? Someone always has to try to work the system, why? What do you get by lying cheating & stealing? A new Tivo? Woo Hoo! Boy that makes it all worth while; not!

And yes there is a "Spell Check" button to the right of the "Submit Reply" do you see it TOPDOG69?


----------



## creamypanda

> _Originally posted by Tier2Agent _
> *Yes, You can get free things from DirecTV including a HD rcvr. We do try to keep our customers & will give away things to do that. Let's be realistic - the formula figures out to whatever we give away we recoup in three months plus we get another year commitment.
> 
> What I am trying to say is don't pull up this website, this thread, the first post & call DirecTV to get some love. It's not going to happen unless you are a really good actor. Because once we click to the fact you are looking at this and trying to work the system then all you get is tough love.
> 
> Why are people always trying to get something for nothing? Someone always has to try to work the system, why? What do you get by lying cheating & stealing? A new Tivo? Woo Hoo! Boy that makes it all worth while; not!
> 
> And yes there is a "Spell Check" button to the right of the "Submit Reply" do you see it TOPDOG69? *


I think it should be viewed from another angle. People who try to get
DirecTiVo for free from DirecTV are the true die-hard DirecTV fans. Just
remember that DirecTiVo is completely useless without subscribing to
DirecTV,. Most of us spend at leat several hundred dollars on DirecTV
programming each year. That in itself justifies trying to get free stuff.

*I've been a DirecTV customer for 7 years. All my monthly invoices now
total just a little over $5000. FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!! * My monthly
invoice average between $50 to $80, depending on what programming
I have at the time.

I don't think itmakes me an evil customer by getting $200 credit towards
a couple of new DirecTiVo DVRs. In fact, I think that's the least DirecTV
can do to reward a loyal customer.


----------



## mjpaci

> _Originally posted by Tier2Agent _
> Why are people always trying to get something for nothing? Someone always has to try to work the system, why? What do you get by lying cheating & stealing? A new Tivo? Woo Hoo! Boy that makes it all worth while; not!


I've wondered that myself. A lot of people are more than willing to trade their ethics/integrity for a $99 Linux box that records television.

It drives me insane at work listening to people talk about how they hacked [DirecTV, Comcast, DISH] and now get all of the premium stations for free or service itself for free. Why?

A good friend of mine in Arlington is a very good DirecTV customer: two boxes, MLB package, other sports, some premiums, etc. in some combination for at least the last five years. I told him about the $49 TiVO deal and he didn't act in time. I told him to call up and just see if they would still offer him the $49 deal. He couldn't do it. He missed the deadline and felt that it was his fault and the deal would be offered sometime in the future. I told him to at least call and see how much a DVR upgrade would be for his account (i.e., don't ask for special treatment, just ask the price.)

I don't know what he did. I'll find out.

--Mike


----------



## bnm81002

AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjpaci

> _Originally posted by creamypanda _
> *I've been a DirecTV customer for 7 years. All my monthly invoices now
> total just a little over $5000. FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS!!! * My monthly
> invoice average between $50 to $80, depending on what programming
> I have at the time.


creamypanda:

I don't really think you fit the profile of the customer T2A was referring to. You have proven your loyalty and for that you get consideration. It's the 'I've been with DirecTV for 3 months and I have Total Choice Minus (where I sell you back channels), could I get 3 free Tivo's, waive the mirroring fee, and give me HBO for 6 months free?' customers that probably make T2A's blood boil the most.

--Mike


----------



## Tier2Agent

I guess that I am still not getting it across. I'm saying don't use the script, that just counts against you. You see when management reviews the calls & sees that people are using a script then they come to us & tell us what to listen for & how to respond. When we see people taking advantage of the system or the websites we take a tougher stance. 

"DON'T READ FROM THE SCRIPT"

All you have to do is ask. If the you feel the CSR is not doing enough ask to talk to a Resolution Supervisor. They will take care of you if they can. They weigh it against your package cost, length of service, how much credit you have already received, how many times you call in, what the calls are about & what equipment you already have.


----------



## mjpaci

T2A:

So it's OK to ask for free stuff as long as we don't read from a script? What about interpretive dance? Is that OK as long as it's not from a script?

Are you trying to get fired? You know management doesn't want people abusing a special offer to point where it affects the bottom line, yet you just divulged important anti-stupid-people tactics. I don't get it.

--Mike


----------



## OneEyedWonder

For the record, my second DTivo was installed today. It is a 70 hour, new R10, even though the CSR told me it would be a 35 hour unit. 

due to my great loyalty to the company, i was able to get it for just the 12.95 shipping charge. considering i almost bougth one in CC for $99 a month ago, i'll take this as a win.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by mjpaci _
> *you just divulged important anti-stupid-people tactics*


Oh man, I can see how "not reading from a script" would be DirecTV Confidential information. It's so highly complicated and involved that nobody outside of the company could figure it out. I think DirecTV Legal should get in touch with the owners of this site ASAP and have it taken down immediately. The future of the company is at stake!


----------



## mjpaci

I'm sorry, I don't know which emoticon to use for 'tongue planted firmly in cheek.'


*WHOOSH*


----------



## jamieh1

Just got off the phone with DTV, offered me a $250 credit towards a HD box and 3 free months of HD package.


----------



## cowboys2002

yes jamielee , you post is so ON TOPIC?


----------



## jamieh1

> _Originally posted by cowboys2002 _
> *yes jamielee , you post is so ON TOPIC? *


SORRY to ruffle your feathers or should I say your cowboy hat. The topic is talking about getting deals and I was telling my deal I was offered!


----------



## Pia

Thanks jamielee, your post IS on topic.


----------



## SteelersFan

Well, I took a chance this morning after reading this post. Success! I called retention to see if they were still giving these out for free, and sure enough they are. What I did was ask if they had any DVR deals they could offer me. She put me on hold for a couple of minutes. She came back and first offered me one for $99 in 3 easy payments plus free installation. I said I was hoping for something better. She then offered to credit me $49 of the $99. I then said that I had heard of other DTV customers getting them for free and that Dish was offering free DVRs and that I would be willing to sign up with DTV for another year. She went into a short speach about how the Dish DVR was little more than a VCR, etc. Then without me saying anything more she offered to credit me the entire $99!!! She said that since I was a good customer (I've only been with them a year and a half), she could do that. I only have to pay the $14.95 shipping ( I didn't have the heart or the guts to ask her to waive this). 

I was polite, honest, and patient. She was polite and seemed fairly familiar with this type of conversation. She did not put up any type of arguement. And I can look myself in mirror knowing I did not do anything shady or dishonest.

Thanks to all on this forum for the wisdom. It was my birthday yesterday, and even though I got some great gifts, nothing says Happy Birthday like a new DTivo!  
Here's hoping they send an R-10 but if not, at least a 70 hour unit.


----------



## birdman1089

I was just wandering what part of the country everyone was from getting the R10 for the replacement of the 40 hr units when ordering the Tivos. Any in the Indiana area?


----------



## Patsfan

My story is similar to many others in this forum.....

Tried Customer Service first, the best deal she could do was $49.00 plus shipping....told her I was a long time DTV customer (since '96), she still wouldn't budge. I told her I would think about it and hung up.

Immediately called Retention, got a really nice girl named Christina. She also initially offered the $49 deal. I told her I might be interested in 2 tivos. She said I could get 2 systems for $99. I thought about it for a second, but before I could answer, she said she would give me 1 tivo, no charge, and she even offered to waive the shipping fee! I was going to ask for 2 systems but I figured that was pushing it, so I didn't

Needless to say I was quite shocked. I never threatened to leave, nor did I even have to mention anything about dish network, or any other cable deal that may exist out there. It was one of the most polite conversations I've ever had with anyone from any type of company. The only bad thing is that she couldn't tell me what the installer will bring, an R10 or an older system. She said it depends on what they have left...but hey, for free, who cares!

By the way Steelersfan, better luck next year! and thanks to everyone in this forum for the advice!

A happy Patriots fan  (will be even happier next Sunday night after yet another Super Bowl victory!) :up:


----------



## SteelersFan

> _Originally posted by Patsfan _
> *My story is similar to many others in this forum.....
> 
> By the way Steelersfan, better luck next year! and thanks to everyone in this forum for the advice!
> 
> A happy Patriots fan  (will be even happier next Sunday night after yet another Super Bowl victory!) :up: *


Thanks. Good luck in the SuperBowl, I guess.


----------



## Horsepower

i really want to thank this community for this thread. i've been wanting a Tivo, but thought i had to buy a standalone and pay $14 a month for it. since reading this thread, i now know this wasn't correct. anyways, i wanted to give back to the community by sharing my experience with getting DVR's from DTV.

this was snipped from a post i made in our gaming forums and on Anandtech......

DTV has done me right. i called customer retention tonight and told them DISH network is offering 2 free DVR's with free installation with no contract. the first call resulted in the CSR offering me a free DVR. i said thanks, but i'd have to think about it. i called back 5 minutes later, told the CSR what DISH is offering. this time a different CSR offered me 2 free DVR's, waived the $14.95 "handling fee", install the second lines and multiswitch needed for the dual tuners in the DTV Tivo boxes for free, ground my current dish(since they didn't do it the first time), relocate one of my DTV Tivo locations for free AND they'd replace one of my current boxes(which locks up on occasion) with a new model since i was adding a room. i didn't ask for most of that...the guy offered it to me. he told me since i'm an existing customer for 2 years in good standing, he could offer me up to $250 in free stuff to retain me as a customer. thing is, i never threatened to cancel. i just asked if they had deals for existing customers that matched DISH's offer lol. i'm happy, and DTV retains a customer for at least another year.


----------



## mccall

I also called retention and told them I was thinking of adding another DirecTivo (the other one on the account was an Xmas gift) and asked if there were any promotions or discounts available. I made no mention of any other satellite or cable copmpanies and no hints or threats about switching. The CSR looked over my account (approx 5 year customer) and offered me one for the shipping charge. I received a Philips 70 hour and I'm very happy with it (the other is an R10). 

It will get quite a workout next Sunday when the Eagles bust up the Pats.

E-A-G-L-E-S

EAGLES!


----------



## Patsfan

Horsepower

Excellent Job...guess I shoulda asked for that second tivo!.....Oh well, I'm happy with one for free!

Quote from Ricky Proehl, wide receiver for the St. Louis Rams just before the start of Super Bowl 36 - "tonight, a dynasty is born!". Ricky didn't realize he was right, but he had the wrong team. That teams dynasty will be fulfilled on Feb 6 as the Pats win their 3rd SB in 4 years!!!


----------



## CsrLiz344

I got my 2nd R10 for $79, which I accepted, then tonight sold my Philips 704 on Ebay for $60. Makes my net cost $19, not too shabby.


----------



## Horsepower

do any of these DTV Tivo boxes they are giving out have computer network capabilites? i'm unfamiliar with the things.


----------



## Jerw134

> _Originally posted by Horsepower _
> *do any of these DTV Tivo boxes they are giving out have computer network capabilites?*


They all have the capability, it's just not enabled. You have to take that matter into your own hands, if you so desire.


----------



## CsrLiz344

Only if you hack them, and not the R10's.


----------



## Horsepower

where would i find out how to enable it? if such discussion is not allowed here, could ya PM me? thanks.


----------



## Jerw134

There's a large thread here entitled "moving to 4.0". Read that from start to finish, and you'll have no trouble upgrading.


----------



## Alan P

Okay, I want to get my $49 DVR but I have 'moved' to a different city to get networks over D*. When I called and asked for the $49 deal, they insist on installing the reciever. Well, since I don't actually reside at that address, is there any way they will just ship the DVR to me?


----------



## CsrLiz344

Probably not, all I did was a switch, and they insisted that it be installed, no matter how much I tried to convince them otherwise.


----------



## dtivofan23

whats the number to the retention department?


----------



## Rcrew

> _Originally posted by Alan P _
> *Okay, I want to get my $49 DVR but I have 'moved' to a different city to get networks over D*. When I called and asked for the $49 deal, they insist on installing the reciever. Well, since I don't actually reside at that address, is there any way they will just ship the DVR to me? *


Some have been able to get them to agree to giving an account credit once you activate a new unit.


----------



## dtivofan23

its a no go!! i called twice and was told the only specials is the 99.99 deal. has anyone gotten the 49.99 or a free tivo lately?


----------



## SteelersFan

Yes, 1/28/05. See my post on the previous page of this thread. You called retention at 800-600-8977? Keep trying.


----------



## Horsepower

> _Originally posted by dtivofan23 _
> *its a no go!! i called twice and was told the only specials is the 99.99 deal. has anyone gotten the 49.99 or a free tivo lately? *


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2563636#post2563636


----------



## dtivofan23

i guess the reason i cant get the deal is because i just got a discount on a tivo back in october. however i think i still remember seeing people who got the deal who had received similar deals only weeks before.


----------



## Tonedeaf

> _Originally posted by dtivofan23 _
> *i guess the reason i cant get the deal is because i just got a discount on a tivo back in october. however i think i still remember seeing people who got the deal who had received similar deals only weeks before. *


I got a $49 Tivo earlier this month and got a free one back in October. Just need to keep trying.


----------



## Patsfan

> _Originally posted by dtivofan23 _
> *its a no go!! i called twice and was told the only specials is the 99.99 deal. has anyone gotten the 49.99 or a free tivo lately? *


Yup, got a free one on 1/28 also, even got free shipping! See my post from that day. Plan on trying again in a month or so and see if I can get another, if not free then hopefully for $49


----------



## brianp6621

I just called and got offered the $99 deal.

Needless to say I'll be calling the customer retention department.


----------



## Tonedeaf

People, just call the retention department directly. Why bother with the regular CRS's when you already know that they will not give the deals that are listed. Only Retention can give those types of credits.


----------



## jiserrab

How does one reach the customer retention department?


----------



## CsrLiz344

800-600-8977


----------



## vector1701

Called yesterday...offered to install and buy myself. First they offered to send one for 50 bucks, then for a 50 buck credit....I told the CSR that I would really like her to check if she could hook me up with a $100 credit if I buy and hook it up myself....after 2 minutes on hold she applied the full $100 credit and said to have fun with the new R10 from circuit city/best buy.


----------



## morrison22

I have had DirecTV for about 8 months. I started reading this forum and took some advice that the members have posted for other users. I ended up getting a great deal!

I have 2 regular receivers now. After a few phone calls to DirecTV, I have 2 DirecTivos on their way to me at no charge, and I only pay 14.95 for shipping for the first unit, while the 14.95 fee for the second unit is waived. In addition, I am getting HBO for 6 months @ 12.00 plus a $10.00 credit for 6 months, and Free Showtime for 6 months. 

All I had to do in return was commit to another 12 months of service.
DirecTV rocks!

Now, when the installer arrives I hope I get the r10 model.. (70 hour units) If not, I am assuming it will be the 35 hour units.. does anyone know what the model # is of the 35 hour units so I can read up on them?


----------



## jamieh1

I called customer retention 2 times now and they are saying we already are giving you $10 credits on a premium and just acting kinda of sh*tty. I said well you offer the credits but they dont never show up, finally he said Ill give you SHOWTIME for 3 months free will not even show on your acct. I said ok. I said I want HBO MAX he said we dont have anything to offer.

he said we already offered you a $250 credit for a HD reciever, I said I didnt take it.

They must not appreciate my 10 years of service. I wish digital cable was cheaper.


----------



## tivoquest2

i've tried calling retention twice today, one time they offered me $79 + shipping, the other time $49 + shipping. I first just mention that I like Tivo and would like another one for another yr of commitment, then if that doesnt work, mention that dish has 2 dvr for free. so far it hasn't gotten me a free one. Do they keep track of how many times you call?

By the way, both CSR's said it was a 70 hr box.


----------



## killerdc

It may take calling a few times. I did have to call a few times, and yes it was a 70 hr box, but generally the csr will tell you its a 40 hour one.


----------



## muich1

I just called and they said since I've been a member since '94, I can have whatever I want and no charge. The csr said he has only spoken to 1 person who has been with Tivo longer than I have so he was very nice and happy to give me a second unit at no charge.


----------



## tivoquest2

do they keep track how many times you call, or can i call every hour?


----------



## morrison22

tivoquest2 said:


> do they keep track how many times you call, or can i call every hour?


Yes, they keep track of when you call. I was on the phone with them the other day and they said "I see you called on (insert date here) and had HBO removed..."


----------



## tivoquest2

I meant do they keep track of you calling trying to get a deal - no transactions, just talking?


----------



## marquis6461

Got mine coming tommorow morning. Arriving by installer. Just took a little time being transfered back and forth but got it for $0.00

Even so happy, I am taking one of my phillips offline to add it to my system of 4.

Now which one do I kill


----------



## willardcpa

muich1 said:


> I just called and they said since I've been a member since '94, I can have whatever I want and no charge. The csr said he has only spoken to ....


 Wow, "whatever I want".  Oh, hold it, it was a male csr making the offer.


----------



## tivoquest2

no one answered - do they keep track of how many times you call to try to get the free system or can I just keep calling?


----------



## Vike Oden

I just recieved my new DVR! I called Customer Retention and got them to install a new Samsung sr4080 for FREE!! 70 hrs! I had to commit to another year but who cares! 

I have noticed this unit is a bit noisier than the HDVR2 in the living room. The new one is in the bedroom so i'm thinking of switching them.


----------



## iamcrazy033

wow...I can't believe this thread is still going


----------



## tivoquest2

I can't believe that everyone else is getting free tivo's and every time I call, they shoot me down. Also, does anyone know if they are keeping track of every time I am calling and trying to get it?


----------



## bengalfreak

Tivoquest,

there is probably a reason. You may have asked for too many deals in the past, or are not a long time subscriber, or have been late with payments. If any of those are true, they may not be willing to go as far to keep you as a subscriber.


----------



## GaryGnu

I'm posting this for a friend who isn't registered here. He recently called to get the free Tivo deal. The best they did for him was $65. For that $65, he is getting free installation for the new tivo, a 2nd line run to his bedroom for the new tivo, a multi-switch (he was maxed at 4), and installation of his old bedroom DTV receiver to the kitchen, which will require 60 feet of cable. I know people here have gotten slightly better deals, but my friend is very happy with this. He also made a point of telling me how friendly his CSR was. I think her name is Lana. She's from Idaho.


----------



## tivoquest2

bengalfreak said:


> Tivoquest,
> 
> there is probably a reason. You may have asked for too many deals in the past, or are not a long time subscriber, or have been late with payments. If any of those are true, they may not be willing to go as far to keep you as a subscriber.


The only deal I've gotten was $49 for my first tivo back in July. I've been a subscriber for a little over a year and my payments have always been on time.


----------



## tarrkid

> The only deal I've gotten was $49 for my first tivo back in July


When I got mine, the woman I spoke to said that since I paid for my first TiVo outright (and since my contract was up), then I could get my second for free.

From that, I infer that getting a half-price one only seven months ago might disqualify you.


----------



## kuty

This is my first post here, but I have been lurcking for a long time.

I've ben with DTV since '99 and I did not have a contract with them at this time. I have one tivo unit and two non-tivos. 

I called and requested the two be upgraded to tivos and mentioend the dish deal. They said yes and only charged be $12.95 for shipping.

Love it!

Now I hope that at least one of them can be "upgraded" to 4.0


----------



## Trekker182

I just called the 1800 # and picked option 4 and the guy told me that the best offer he could give me was the $99 for a tivo and $15 shipping. My contract is over and I said I was going to go over to dish if I didnt get a better deal adding a tivo and he said that was the best offer he could give. Its been over a year ago since I ordered my last tivo and I've been with directv for over 3 years.

Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## dtivofan23

you need to call the retention department. they are the one who can give you the deal. i forgot the number so you could either search for it through the threads or just call the regular 1800 number and ask to be transfered to the retention department.


----------



## bengalfreak

tivoquest2 said:


> The only deal I've gotten was $49 for my first tivo back in July. I've been a subscriber for a little over a year and my payments have always been on time.


There you go. I'm sure a short time subscriber is worth less to them than a long time one. And you just got a reduced priced Tivo 7 months ago.


----------



## askewed

I want to say something without offending anyone. Bear that in mind... 

Everyone is good at something. Sometimes we overvalue our talents. You may think you are good in these situations and not be.

Lucky for you I...

I, know how to talk. A knack if you will for getting things to go my way. My secret... honesty. I wield it in a way that may not occur to some. This morning I share my gift with all of you. Because this forum helps me so much... 

I call customer retention directly. I make a minor amount of small talk. Today I "took" the CSR with me to reset a circuit breaker. 

I wish her a good morning. Then I say the following. "A combination of my baby daughters bowl movement and the internet have gotten me annoyed, so I called you". (Baby woke up to poop... I couldn't go back to sleep. That led me to find this thread.) I explained that I've had a TiVo since the beginning and felt I was being screwed out of the software upgrade as a thank you for adopting early and paying $400 to boot. (my units won't recieve that upgrade). I told her that people online are reporting getting free units and "I'd like 2 please". 

They are on the way... 

Remember: 
Try just asking. 
Be none confrintational. 
Men should speak to women and versie visa. 
Never threaten to leave... (no one believes you) 

If you only remember one thing... remember this. 

In negotiating he who speaks first LOSSES! 

"I'd like 2 please" then NOT ANOTHER WORD. Be silent. It may feel uncomfortable to you... but it does to them too. 

Good luck!


----------



## MaineBec

I have to say THANK YOU for this thread. I have been researching the different DirecTivos for a week or so trying to decide which was best. I wasn't going to go through DirecTV because I saw theirs was the same price for 35 hours as CC and BB's for 80 hours. I also thought I needed a new dish. 

I called the number listed here for the customer retention folks -- 800-600-8977 -- last night. I got a nice guy who said I didn't need a new dish and he could give me one TiVo for $49 and the other for $99. I said I had to think about that offer and asked if there was a way to make sure the offer stayed. I asked for a number to call and was told 1-800-824-9081.

I called that number this morning and said I was a bit confused -- I really thought I needed a new dish in order to get local channels. She pulled up my account and said she saw the offer for the $49 TiVo. I explained what I was thinking of doing -- I wanted to set up two TiVos and to have service to a total of three rooms. She said I was right, I need an oval dish and have a round one, and my receivers are old and need to be upgraded. She offered me the two TiVos, a regular receiver, and the new Dish installed for $49, no shipping or anything.

I'm pleased. I am getting exactly what I wanted for $250 less than I expected to pay, and having it all installed for me . . . and without having to do more than inquire about what I needed in order to get set up the way I wanted  


So THANK YOU!


----------



## jamieh1

Just got a HD DVR from CC. DTV gave me $250 credit on my bill plus 6months of HD pack for free, also got $50 credit yeterday for a R10 activation , however returned it for HD DVR but didnt loose the credit, got $300 credit total.


----------



## dochawk

mackrich said:


> The installer (who contracts for Ironwood) told me anytime they are late or miss an appointment they automatically upgrade that customer to a 80 gig. Otherwise, (he said) everyone gets a 40.


Wow. When Ironwood's installer called at the last minute saying that he wouldn't show (after my wife had arranged her day to be there), they wouldn't even rescedule for almost a month--after waiting nearly an entire day for their computer to come back up. Follow that with betting an obnoxious CSR at DTV (a surprise in itself!) refusing to put me through to anyone or anything because my bill was overdue? Huh? It's direct billed, and in spite of three phone calls within the last month, noone had ever mentioned a problem, nor had there been an email.

I ended up canceling the installation--I move this summer, likely to somewhere where antennas work (they don't around here; you can get pbs and that's it), and I wasn't willing to commit for a year and a half (I'd have half a year left when I moved, and would have to commit to another year to get the new installation).

I still have a sour taste in my mouth over that round . . .

hawk


----------



## vigfoot

Just off the phone w/ retention. my particular situation was this: i had a DTV-tivo box needing another line installed.

i asked the csr how i could get it done, and he offered to write up a work order and credit any debit that showed on my bill. cost is $100-$100= $0.

the install is scheduled for tomorrow morning bet. 8-12. (fingers crossed).

thanks, DTV!

forgot to mention that last month i was credited $150 for buying and activating a HUGHES DVR-80 ($99 @ BB).


this just in- my sister had the same situation and just got the same resolution. we are recovering former pegasux people, finally getting our due!


----------



## mtagliaf

I see lots of people in this thread getting free/reduced Tivos from DTV. 

Are any of you worried about the fact that DTV is going to be releasing their own DVR later this year? Are you worried about the relationship between DTV and Tivo crumbling?

I bought a stock Tivo before changing to DTV, and would now like to get a DirectTivo for its benefits (two tuners, more space, etc), but am worried that I'll buy it and 6 months later DTV will stop supporting Tivo boxes.

matt tag


----------



## CsrLiz344

As has been discussed before, the contract between TiVo and D* isn't up till 2007. Even after that, there's no proof that they won't be supported, Ultimate TV hasn't been around for 2 years, and they still have customers using those, they just don't receive any upgrades.


----------



## Horsepower

mtagliaf said:


> I see lots of people in this thread getting free/reduced Tivos from DTV.
> 
> Are any of you worried about the fact that DTV is going to be releasing their own DVR later this year? Are you worried about the relationship between DTV and Tivo crumbling?


why would i be worried about it when DTV gave me free DVR's? it's not like i have an investment in them.


----------



## vigfoot

just a quick followup to my post above- the installer arrived at my sister's house (she lives across the street from me) at 8, installed the 2nd line, was at my house by 9 and left by 10:30. everything peachy.

bottom line, as i see it- DTV paid ME $50 AND gave me an DVR-80 AND installed a 2nd line to it.

while i would love the upgrades mentioned in other threads, i am a very happy and satisfied customer. :up:


----------



## texas arsenal

Glad you are squared away.

My installer was a hack. I had to straighten up the crooked line he ran. It looked like crap. I didnt get the follow-up how was your installation phone call either.

Other than that Im in love with my TiVo


----------



## woo

I just called retention (a little surprised that they picked up right away - no computer voice system to go thru) and asked what deals are available to replace a malfunctioning receiver. She gave me the standard $99, $14.95 reply. I asked if she could do better than that since I know people have gotten it for free with a one year commitment. She checked my records and found me to be a good customer since '01. She said, "You have a very good track record. OK, I can do that. We'll credit you the $99 and $14.95." So, I'm getting my free DVR next week! 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## marquis6461

tivoquest2 said:


> I can't believe that everyone else is getting free tivo's and every time I call, they shoot me down. Also, does anyone know if they are keeping track of every time I am calling and trying to get it?


Try this line. It worked for me!!!

Hello, My name is XXXXXXXXXX. I saw in the Tivo community forum that my DTivo is no longer supported by the manufacturer. Can you please upgrade mine to one that is. It is giving me problems and I can't get the manufacturer on the phone. You are shipping me a new (XXXXXXX) at no charge. Thank you so very much. Can I put in a good word with your supervisor for your outstanding service? Thank you.

Kill them with kindness and they will help you. If you act like they owe you something you won't get squat. I know. I am a CSR at CitiCards and people call me all the time. If they cop an attitude with me, I get very professional and don't bend the rules.

BTW I have a Hughe SD-DVR40. Hughes site shows it is not supported.


----------



## odawgx

If you are a new customer, Solid Signal has the best deal. They will give you a triple LNB, an R10 and Prof. Install for about $46. Then you can still cash in on the $50 rebate from DTV!

Profit: $4 bucks! 

Time to get a cheeseburger!


----------



## TiVoView

I called and spoke with a very pleasant csr from the DTV retention center. Im getting two DTivos and installation all for free with a 1 year commitment. Now thats excellent customer service!


----------



## KrazyKevin

I guess I'm getting the wrong people or am not saying the right thing. I called, beign very polite and asked about when my contract was up. They said that i wasn't under contract. I said ok, i was thinking about canceling and going with dishnetwork to get some updated recorders and to avoid the d*price hike in march. Both times, they came back with "Dish upped their prices last month and the free recorders they offer aren't free, you have to rent them. They told me to go to dish's webpage and read and I would find it. We've been with D* for almost 6 years now. I don't know what else to do. The also remind me that the DishN recorders are not tivos just plain ole recorders. I said I would call Dish and ask them thinking out of desperation they would just atleast offer me a free one. The only deal I can get out of two calls are: 2 for 1, which is good but I really don't want to pay for anything, and the second offer was a $5 credit for 6 months for the price hike. On the 2 for 1, they said I could buy two 80hr ones from best buy and they would give me the same deal 2 for 1. 

I'm thinking of just calling and saying" Here's the deal. I've bought 2 tivos for myself at full price of 99. I've also bought one for my parents and my wifes parents. I've been with you for almost 6 years, am I atleast entitled to 1 free 80hr tivo. To me, that doesn't seem to be asking for much compared to what others has been posting.


----------



## Hal F

Just read part of this thread, got a free 80 gig DTivo with free install plus multiswitch. At the end of the day, who knows what else I will get, but I am confident that I am going to get a new DVR, multiswitch, and one new run for zero except a $14.00 shipping charge. :up: The CSR named Billy was very friendly.
I have been with cable before and this experience is second to none. Heck, I told him (DTV), just send me the unit, I will swap out, he said, we will send an installer, run another line, and provide a mulitswitch for my maxed out triple LNB. That was from a frontline CSR. That is awesome. Cable put me through hell just to say, "we don't support Tivo". DTV, you have another very satisfied customer...... Thanks, Hal


----------



## KrazyKevin

Ok, just got off the phone with them and went with the above mentioned method of stating the facts and putting out on the table, in a very nice way. The best offer I got was technically 1 free tivo. But the way I got it was, $99 tivo for half price, $49, and they will give me $5 off my account for the next 9 months. So I took it. So I guess I got 1 TIVO for $4.99 plus tax. Maybe my negotiating skills needs to be improved. They will be out here Friday, don't know what I'll get.....


----------



## vonsen

This really is as easy as pie. And it's a really effective customer service model to throw around a few credits now and then to build customer loyalty. I've only been a customer for seven or eight months. Generally happy, but there are a few things that I don't like about d*.. and if another provider came along with what looked like a better offer, I might jump ship. 

Except for customer retention. I saw this thread, gave them a call and explained that I saw that dishnet was offering free dvr's.. and did they have any offers for existing customers? She looked up my account and saw that I was only a short-term customer so far, but I am throwing a lot of money at d* (TC, sport subs, ppv) and do pay my bills on time. So she had no problem offering one tivo for $49 and the second for $99. We spoke a few more minutes and ended up at one free tivo and a second for $49, with waived shipping. I asked if these were 70hr units and they couldn't guarantee that, so I agreed to a $115 credit to my account and I would pick up two 70hr tivos at retail. 

I couldn't be happier. Yes, there was probably some money left on the table, but I don't see the point of pushing that hard. For almost no effort, I have a credit for $100 that I would have probably spent anyway. No threats or complaints. Just a pleasant 5 minute conversation about what might be possible. On their side, they gain a lot of customer loyalty from me. Lets face it, if they throw a credit my way every six months or so, I'll be a customer for years to come and actively recommending them. So they get $1800/yr and periodic referrals from me for only $200. Sounds like a win-win, doesn't it?


----------



## KrazyKevin

Sounds like you were getting the same round about deals they were giving me. I got the same deal of the 1 free and second at half price and I could get it retail if I wanted to. I don't understand what constitutes 2 free tivos like some people say they get. I believe these people are getting two tivos for free, I just don't understand how they can do it so easily. I approached 3 different ways and ran into the same problem everytime. Someone elaborate.


----------



## vonsen

Enough people have reported two free tivos.. so it is possible. If you want to push the envelope of what is possible.. good negotiating skills are going to come into play, as well as persistence. A larger credit may only be available to long-term customers and it probably depends somewhat on which CSR you draw. You might have to play CSR roulette & phone back several times. I am certain that a pleasant demeanor will get you further, easier than being demanding and threatening. Just go with the flow and don't be too rigid in a specific goal and see where it leads. For me it isn't worth that extra effort to get the last $49 waived. I do too much push till it bleeds negotiating at work and it's nice to get away from it at home.


----------



## crunkrock

in all honesty, it all has to do with what csr you reach. a friend was credited over 100 dollars back for there hbo and starz that they weren't supposed to be recieving, but they knew they were, but thought it was a mistake because the 
CSR promised them that it would be canclled after there first 3 months and this was back in 03. well, they got over 100 credited back and it was no problem at all.. just all depends


----------



## vigfoot

i will relay my situation again, briefly. the first csr i talked to back in december acknowledged that i didn't have a contract but only offered the official deal at that time, which was the $49 + shipping deal for a 35-hr tivo unit.

i was honest when i said that sbc was offering DISH packaged w/ my dsl and phone service. he again stated the offer. i asked to be switched to cust. retention, and then the whole atmosphere was different.

female came on, i repeated, in even terms, what i told the guy. i did not threaten to leave. she immediately made the offer of a $150 credit to my account if i buy a 70-hr unit at retail, saying that " i think they cost $199 at BB". i asked that if i could get that unit for less, would the credit still be $150 and she said yes. i asked one more time.

~ 1 month later, i called straight to cust. retention, got a very helpful guy. told him i had a tivo w/ only 1 line, and he took care of me right from the start. i just asked how i could get the other line, and he offered the work for free.

they came the next day at the scheduled time.


----------



## markf57

I took a slightly different approach that worked nicely for me. I currently have 2 UTV units and I want to make the switch over to DTivo's. I called retention directly and told them I wanted to replace my UTV's since they were so old. She started with the $99 offer for one unit. After a few minutes talking nicely she agreed to provide 2 units for just shipping. At the time, I was only wanting to get the new R10 units. Knowing that they couldn't guarantee a specific unit of drive size I asked. "I know you can't guarantee a specific unit and I really want the new R10 model, would it be *possible* for you just to credit my account for the cost of the units and I can buy them at a local store to make sure I get the right unit? I think they cost $99 each." She responded that she could credit my account $150 and give me an $8 discount for the next six months. That worked for me!

Ironically, after doing some research, I found out that the R10's are not hackable, so I ended up buying 2 DVR40's on eBay for a total of $135 including shipping. After I sell the UTV's, I might pay for programming for several months.


----------



## KrazyKevin

Seems like the standard offer now is 1/2 price for one or buy one get one free. I basically had to beg to get 1 for free. But even that was a 50 instant credit and $5 off my bill for 9 months.


----------



## Rugged

Last week after reading this thread from front to back I called the Customer Retention number and tried to find what the best deal going was. I didn't even realize that my commitment was up but apparently I didn't say the right things because I couldn't get them to budge. Best Offer was $99 with 3 easy payments + the handling fee.

Well, this evening I tried again thinking I could conquer the world since I just got a promotion at work. I called the regular customer service number and spoke to a wonderful CSR who explained to me that the best deal they had was the $99 + handling fee. I then explained to her that I had paid full price ($99-18 months ago) for my other Tivo and that my contract was expired and then I asked if there was something better she could do for me. She said she would check and put me on hold....That's the secret code! Well, she came back a minute later and said she could give it to me for 1/2 price plus the handling fee. I thought that was good enough and while she was scheduling it I asked if she had any specials on programming and she said sure I can give you 6 months of Showtime for free.

Not bad for 15 minutes while I was driving home for work. Total Cost $49 + handling fee (which I think went up from early posts) + 6 mo of Free Showtime valued at $72. Pretty much breakeven from my standpoint and Directv guarantees another year from me!


----------



## boatlover

I am getting 2 directivo's, 1 standard receiver, new dish, installation all for FREE. Will be installed tomorrow. All I did was call cust. relations and told them I wanted to upgrade to 2 tivo for my current sys. Had to commit to 1 yr. but so what. I have been a customer since 95.

I has going to switch to dish until I read this thread. Thank You to all the people who posted the info that allowed me to get this deal


----------



## askewed

My two FreeVos arrived yesterday! 

I did have to head off the "installers" at the door. I'm sure Eminem & Fity enjoyed a nice long "lunch"" with the time they picked up not having to "install" my units. There was no way I was letting them in my house after the way they were looking at my Land Rover. I needed my units installed not have my house cased... 

Gee thanks DirecTV for maintaining such a high standered in third party installers. Christ!


----------



## Joey303

Just got my deal, in exchange for re-upping my contract for another year.
Free DVR & install, to replace one standard receiver on my existing system. 
Called today (Friday); installer coming Monday morning.

Instead of free, they first offered me the monthly-credits-on-my-bill thing. I told them that DirecTV already has trouble getting my bill right every month, so was there any way they could just waive that cost? Got put on hold. Then, affirmative!

I love this place!


----------



## ustewjt

Well, after having the channels disappear (see other thread) again last night, I decided it was time to call. I really like my DSR6000 - I have had no problems with it - except for then known lost channel problem. However, it was not a difficult call to make to the retention 800 number and complain (politely) about this "bug" in the Series 1. I tried to get all three of my Series 1 boxes replaced but the best she could do would be two + installation for free. I will see nothing on my bill and they arrive on Monday! 

Is there anything I should be concerned with in switching to Series 2 boxes? I assume they operate just about the same. I will probably take the advice of "askewed" and just let the installers enjoy their long lunch as I do not need any assistance in installing these boxes. They made too much of a mess of things when I got my larger triple dish installed last year. (It took three trips out before I had locals). 

Thanks for the great information which allowed me to upgrade for free!


----------



## 5thcrewman

Called Friday 2/18
Installed today 2/19 
$14.99 for: 
Samsung S4080R, 
new line pull and 
installer setup two cascaded 3/4 multiswitches for me.

Yeah I'm diggin' it.


----------



## sorahl

Ok. I already have two tivo's, got em both when I signed up over a year ago. What are my chances at getting them to send me atleast one new one to replace one of my existing ones?

Sorahl


----------



## bnm81002

sorahl said:


> Ok. I already have two tivo's, got em both when I signed up over a year ago. What are my chances at getting them to send me atleast one new one to replace one of my existing ones?
> 
> Sorahl


you won't know till you call and find out


----------



## jamieh1

My cousin was getting locals installed which requires at 2nd dish for 72.5. He was having to swicth 2 old recievers out for the compatiable recievers. The installer calls and says he's on his way. Appointments at 3p, doesnt show till 5p, installer says he would need to take the 2 old recievers with them, also says he's only to install one room, not both, also said he will not mount the 2nd dish to the current 4x4 post that the other dish is on, says he'll have to buy a metal pole from him, $24.95, all it is was a chain link fence post, $7 tops at a hardware store, also the 101 dish has only a single LNB and the installer said my cousin would need to buy the lnb from him and theat they could work out a deal.
Installer arrives and says you cant get a signal because of trees, didnt even try to aim a dish. The woods are about 150 ft or more from the house and dish, 101 is aimed directly into the trees and its hitting 97+ signal. The 72 dish direction is not at the woods directly and is atleast 150 yards from any trees. My cousin said he told the installer to leave. He walked out to the installers truck which was a old beat up pickup with a camper shell, looks like the truck has been in A demolition derby, in the back were atleast 20 old recievers just thrown in there.
Well we call directv and tell them this and they apologized and we ask about us buying our own equipment and installing it ourselfs, they said they would help, the would ship us the recievers or we could buy the locally and dtv would credit the acct the money value.
They credited the acct $150 for 2 recievers and a dish, I said what about the multi switch she said its only a couple of $'s , I didnt push it, I had a old 4x4 switch I wasnt using and a dish, so we took the offer, went out and bought 2 D10s and I installed them last night and hit a 97 signal on 72.5. My cousin got $150 credit on bill and only spent $100, also was given 6 months free Showtime. And kept 2 old recievers.
Directv has some very unprofessional installs in look and in customer service.


----------



## Horsepower

jamielee said:


> Directv has some very unprofessional installs in look...


i totally agree. DTV seriously needs to address this. i've had 3 different installers at my house. 2 didn't do the job correctly, the third acted like i was pulling his teeth out for having him come out and fix the bad job of the previous installer. when potential new customers hear about things like this, it's a total turnoff.


----------



## CsrLiz344

I had to call and have someone look at my locals dish, it had moved and kept losing signal. They sent out someone today from Bluegrass Sat., and he tells me he needs to take it from where it was, cause it's loose. Only thing he can do is put it on a pole mount, on the ground, and charge me $75. I said no, it's not my problem the original installer was wrong, so I got on the phone to call D*, cause I knew I could get it for free, and while I was on hold, he said never mind, I'll just do it, cause they will reschedule, and this is the only job I have today, so I wouldn't make any money at all otherwise. It's a good thing, cause I wasn't paying $75 for him to hammer a pole in the ground and set my dish on it....


----------



## Eric323

Oh man, I'm seriously in love with you guys. Good thing I stumbled into this thread.

Anyways, I just called and I got a DVR unit (35hr or 80hr) plus free shipping and installation for free. Installer will come on Thursday for 1-5. Yay, my first TiVo!


----------



## Sir_winealot

If you wanna make certain that you get a 70 hr unit rather than the 35 hr unit (and don't mind doing the install yourself) just tell them you'd prefer to go out to BBuy or CCity and p/u the unit yourself, and ask that they credit your account the $99.

Normally, they're more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Eric323

Sir_whinealot said:


> If you wanna make certain that you get a 70 hr unit rather than the 35 hr unit (and don't mind doing the install yourself) just tell them you'd prefer to go out to BBuy or CCity and p/u the unit yourself, and ask that they credit your account the $99.
> 
> Normally, they're more than happy to oblige.


I would have done that, but I want to take advantage of the dual tuners, which I do not know how to install. Meh, I'm happy with my deal.

Quick Question: How many hours (approximate) can be recorded on a 35hr unit at the highest video quality setting? Thanks


----------



## californiaTIVO

I called today and they said they have never offered a 80 gig one before all they sell is the 40 gig and that one is 99.00. Any sugestions on what I can tell them to get the 80 gig? I am not under contract.
Thanks


----------



## bnm81002

californiaTIVO said:


> I called today and they said they have never offered a 80 gig one before all they sell is the 40 gig and that one is 99.00. Any sugestions on what I can tell them to get the 80 gig? I am not under contract.
> Thanks


 it's not Directv, it's what the installer has with them when they go and do the actual installation at the customer's house(either the 40 or 80 gig)


----------



## Eric323

What DirecTivo models are they sending out?


----------



## starbiker99

Last Thursday I called to ck current promotions and was told $99 per Tivo installed. After speaking with the lady for a bit I ended up with 2 new Directivo's for $49 for both plus $14.95 handleling. I had them installed on Saturday afternoon. BTW they were Samsung SIR-S4080R 80 gig models. Basically $65 and all my receivers are Tivo's not to bad and I have only been with them for 10 months.


----------



## texas arsenal

Eric323 said:


> What DirecTivo models are they sending out?


A couple of weeks ago I got the R-10 80gb FREE


----------



## jliberma

Thank you for all the great information. I am moving and have had D* and Tivo for awhile. I talked to the moving service folks at D* and mentioned the Dish promotion. As a result, they are giving me the standard moving service as well as a free Tivo. Now I did have to sign up for a year contract, but since I have been with them for 5 years, that shouldn't be a problem. That is good customer service. Now hopefully the install will go well.

Thanks


----------



## Eric323

Just thought I'd let you guys know that the professionals came today and did a great job. I was also lucky enough to get a Samsung 70 hr receiver.

Someone welcome me to the Tivolution already!


----------



## cowboys2002

Eric323 said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know that the professionals came today and did a great job. I was also lucky enough to get a Samsung 70 hr receiver.
> 
> Someone welcome me to the Tivolution already!


Welcome aboard. What took so long???


----------



## ewolfr

I just wanted to dig up this thread to add my own story. We have three DTivo's in our house, one is a series 1. I called retention and mentioned that our other two DTivos were set to receive new software (6.2) according to Directv's website and what could they do for me. The woman on the other end offered me a DTivo for the cost of shipping! So now we are an all Series 2 DTivo household finally.


----------



## nobodeuno

Is there a Retention Phone Number. I called the regular number and they wouldn't give me one for free...I tried to get in touch with retention and the rep said he didn't know what I was talking about. Maybe I'll just call back and speak to someone else just wasn't sure if there was a certain number to call.

THanks


----------



## bnm81002

nobodeuno said:


> Is there a Retention Phone Number. I called the regular number and they wouldn't give me one for free...I tried to get in touch with retention and the rep said he didn't know what I was talking about. Maybe I'll just call back and speak to someone else just wasn't sure if there was a certain number to call.
> 
> THanks


the # has been mentioned several times in this thread, searching for it would help


----------



## gordon1fan

1-800-600-8977


----------



## nobodeuno

bnm81002 said:


> the # has been mentioned several times in this thread, searching for it would help


I looked for a few mins and searched the thread but didn't find search the right terms I guess....then I didn't feel like reading 17 pages just to see if the number was there...so I asked...I swear with the time you spend typing the message you could have just posted what page it was on. I get tired of people saying search the forums...etc (not to me particularly) if you don't want to answer or respond then don't reply and ignore the post. I usually am very good about searching as I never post here and mostly just read.

Thanks for the number gordon1fan, I appreciate it. Called and got a new tivo for free + shipping. Had to call twice though...first guy wasn't helpful.


----------



## dtivofan23

FINALLY someone said it. i so agree with you nobodeuno. PLEASE PEOPLE!!! if you not gonna help dont scold people about searching forums and all that mess. i know sometimes it can get frustrating with people asking constantly about the usb ports on the directv tivo. please have some patience, ignore the post, or post a helpful response.

thank you


----------



## gordon1fan

dtivofan23 said:


> FINALLY someone said it. i so agree with you nobodeuno. PLEASE PEOPLE!!! if you not gonna help dont scold people about searching forums and all that mess. i know sometimes it can get frustrating with people asking constantly about the usb ports on the directv tivo. please have some patience, ignore the post, or post a helpful response.
> 
> thank you


Amen! And Thank you!


----------



## bnm81002

nobodeuno said:


> I looked for a few mins and searched the thread but didn't find search the right terms I guess....then I didn't feel like reading 17 pages just to see if the number was there...so I asked...I swear with the time you spend typing the message you could have just posted what page it was on. I get tired of people saying search the forums...etc (not to me particularly) if you don't want to answer or respond then don't reply and ignore the post. I usually am very good about searching as I never post here and mostly just read.
> 
> Thanks for the number gordon1fan, I appreciate it. Called and got a new tivo for free + shipping. Had to call twice though...first guy wasn't helpful.


ok let's get this straight you want something for free but didn't wanna READ this thread to find out how to get it for free, at least make an attempt to read the first couple of pages but YOU DIDN'T EVEN WANNA DO THAT("I didn't feel like reading 17 pages just to see if the number was there"), so what else do you want spoon fed to you?
BTW, if you had READ the first 2 pages, it was on page 2, post #40 by TexasRanger74 but YOU DIDN'T FEEL LIKE READING


----------



## bnm81002

dtivofan23 said:


> FINALLY someone said it. i so agree with you nobodeuno. PLEASE PEOPLE!!! if you not gonna help dont scold people about searching forums and all that mess. i know sometimes it can get frustrating with people asking constantly about the usb ports on the directv tivo. please have some patience, ignore the post, or post a helpful response.
> 
> thank you


boy if that's what you call scolding "searching for it would help" then I should be BANNED from this forum


----------



## gordon1fan

bnm81002 said:


> ok let's get this straight you want something for free but didn't wanna READ this thread to find out how to get it for free, at least make an attempt to read the first couple of pages but YOU DIDN'T EVEN WANNA DO THAT("I didn't feel like reading 17 pages just to see if the number was there"), so what else do you want spoon fed to you?
> BTW, if you had READ the first 2 pages, it was on page 2, post #40 by TexasRanger74 but YOU DIDN'T FEEL LIKE READING


Come on man, lighten up! He did not comment a crime!


----------



## bnm81002

gordon1fan said:


> Come on man, lighten up! He did not comment a crime!


all I said was a search would be good, was that so harsh?
it was listed on the 2nd page, he even said he didn't feel like reading, I mean cmon now, if one doesn't feel like it, why should we provide it then?
the guy wants something for free and yet doesn't wanna read for it? is that right?


----------



## nobodeuno

bnm81002 said:


> all I said was a search would be good, was that so harsh?
> it was listed on the 2nd page, he even said he didn't feel like reading, I mean cmon now, if one doesn't feel like it, why should we provide it then?
> the guy wants something for free and yet doesn't wanna read for it? is that right?


First off I did read the first part of the thread...sometimes its easy to miss things. Second my point is that why even post at all. I'm good at searching this forum and most others for answers to my questions and I hardly ever post. And it irritates me to see people being so unhelpful all the time. Its like a race (not just in this forum) to see who can tell the "Newbie" to search for his questions first. I agree that most people should search for many of the questions asked but if you don't want to answer the question then don't even post. Or at least post the answer along with your scolding. Your post wasn't really even that bad but I've seen others (again not just in this forum) post much worse.

And your making alot of assumptions based on the fact that I asked about the number. I don't want anything spoon fed to me. I simply missed the number and didn't feel like spending more time and wanted to call tonight so the easiest solution was to post and hope someone replied quickly.

Anyways...just making an observation...no big deal or anything.


----------



## dtivofan23

just wanted to let you guys know i just got the free tivo deal (only paying s&h). it took me a couple of tries but i eventually got through. so dont give up, like others have said you just have to get the right person.

and haters please dont tell me about my morals because im well aware of them.
;-) thanks have a nice day


----------



## h3kb4y2k

-Sent email stating that I hear long time customers in good standing are eligible for free TiVo. Also mention that I have no intention of dropping DirecTV.
-Got phone call
-Asked for $99 credit after I install a new locally-procured TiVo
-Bought TiVo
-Installed
-Received Credit, Committed to DirecTV for another year.

Thanks to all who had a hand in this!


----------



## Hodaka

I purchased my R10 from Weaknees recently and installed it myself. Just thought I'd give it a go and called customer service. They gave me a $50 credit... Just goes to show that it never hurts to try.. $99 wasn't a bad price for as much as I love my DirecTivo, but $49 is even better.


----------



## goodness0001

I just called up and they said just sign another 1 year commitment and pay the shipping and you are good to go with free installation.


----------



## hairyblue

I just called and got a free TiVo for the bed room.

He said he didn't have any FREE TiVos. I told him I had a friend who got a free Tivo for signing up for another year. He put me on hold and told me he'd send the free Tivo but I have to pay for Shipping and Handling. I told him that sounded Fair. They are coming out to install the Second Cable needed for the Bed room Tivo on Monday the 11. 

Wow! I'm am very happy.

P.S. I also told him I was very happy with DirecTV and I'm not planning on going any where BEFORE he gave me the free tivo.


----------



## nobodeuno

I have a brand new R10 if anyone can't get a free one and wants to purchase one. Its brand new and never been activated.

PM me if your interested.


----------



## aesp

I told the guy (very politely) that I had a 35 hr DVR and would like to upgrade to a 70 hr one.
He brought up my account info on his computer and then offerred the 70 hr DVR for just S/H, in exchange for a 1 yr commitment. I did not even ask for a deal (I've been with Directv for 3 yrs). 
I had though of upgrading my DVR myself, but this is a sweet deal.
Thanks , everyone.


----------



## KrazyKevin

I love it when someone just can't stand "this or that" and claims there is more to life than DTV, then they take time to read a forum and post a reply on the same subject that they are supposedly tired of. LMAO.. 

Phang and rborden, STFU!!!!!!


----------



## lwong

I called the Customer Retention Line and told the guy I wanted to upgrade my old DirecTiVos to the new Series 2 models because a new software version was coming out that didn't support my old Series 1 models. He said he could send me one for $49. I asked him if he could match the $14.95 deal I read online. He said no but he could give me $5 off my bill for the next 6 months.

$49 - (6 * 5) = $19 = close enough for me.

I asked him if I could have two and he said the second one would be an additional $99.  I asked him if he could do better than that and he offered to give me both for a total of $99 plus the $5 off my bill as well.

$99 - (6 * 5) = $70 for two DirecTiVos = sign me up! 

The installer is coming out tomorrow morning. Even though no installation is necessary, apparently the installer has to install them.

Also, the rep said he couldn't specify the recording capacity but I'm hoping that it's a 70 hour model.

Whoo-hoo! Thanks guys!


----------



## morgantown

I just called (as others on this post have) the regular customer service #, option 4 for equipment. No claims to leave or anything, just asked the best Dtivo offer and was told "$99 + shipping." Mentioned the $49 deal and he offered a $50 credit, no problem.

I also asked about the $5 off TC for 6 months and he agreed (only then did he mention the one year commitment would have to roll-over). My commitment is up next month.

They may have offered more, but I don't care. Been with D* since 96 and very happy. 1st Dtivo May of 04. This Dtivo will replace my original unit from 96 (and they said no problem to temporarily reactivate for "camping," tailgating, etc.).

Great customer service. The install is tomorrow morning.


----------



## darkmark

h3kb4y2k said:


> -Sent email stating that I hear long time customers in good standing are eligible for free TiVo. Also mention that I have no intention of dropping DirecTV.
> -Got phone call
> -Asked for $99 credit after I install a new locally-procured TiVo
> -Bought TiVo
> -Installed
> -Received Credit, Committed to DirecTV for another year.
> 
> Thanks to all who had a hand in this!


This didn't work for me... I got "all equipment purchased through retailers are not eligible".


----------



## JWThiers

I got a great Deal the other day and didn't realize it until today. I decided it was time to upgrade my system, I currently have an Old Sony (forget model number but it was second generation about 8 years old I'd guess) and a Philips DSR6000 (about 3 - 4 years old) all in good working order just old and small HD. I called the standard 1-800-directv to see what kind of deal I could swing for a DVR on the non-customer retention line, I was given the usual first offer for a long time customer in good standing $49. When I said I could get it for free on E* was put on hold while he got authorization fr a free one (No surprises here). When I asked what kind of deal I could get for 2 I was told the best he could do was 1 free and 1 at $49. This seemed like a good deal so I said OK I can do that. I thought I did an OK job and was happy I didn't have to call the retention number (I'm in the middle of remodeling the house and didn't have easy access to it). Anyway I went on line to double check the order and low and behold the order shows a unit price for both DVR's as $0.00 +14.95 Handling fee and 12.78 tax. so for $27.73 two DVR's, they get installed next Saturday. I could have had the this weekend, but I am installing tile and don't have the time.


----------



## xunil76

nice, i'm glad i decided to mull over my options before i replaced my fried DirecTV receiver. i have a regular receiver that stopped working, and they said i was eligible for a refurbed one for $25 with no contract, or a new one for $49 with a 1-yr contract.

i told them i would think about it and call back when i made up my mind.....and luckily i found this post while i was thinking about it, so i'll be trying to get me another DTivo in addition to the one i already have (Samsung S4120R) to put in my bedroom.....i'll update with what kind of deal i get.


----------



## madbeachcat

I was reading this and decided to go ahead and call D*, since I have a 35 Hr. model and have been wanting to have a little bit more. I didn't have to beg or anything. Or stretch the truth. I just told the rep that I would like to get the R10, and she said they would not be able to guarantee a model or size. But, I could get one locally and they would credit $99 when I activate. 


So, I went to Circuit City and bought an R10. When I was taking it out of the box, the whole face plate just fell off, held on by just a ribbon cable.  It is now boxed back up, waiting to be returned for an exchange.

So my initial, experience with the R10 and quality has been poor. I know that one bad unit is not a trend, but I am disappointed. Hopefully, the next one will be an improvement.


----------



## su_A_ve

Been debating replacing the regular receiver... So I called regular customer service and got so shot down, even after mentioning about Comcrap knocking on the door constantly...

Wanted 99 + s/h. Was offered 5 off my package for 6 month, which would ammount to $30.

Said no thanks and hung up. Might have to call retention after all...

UPDATE - called retention (no threats to leave or anything but pointing out dish's and comcast offers) - Only 49 + s/h !!!  

They said that with D* I own the equipment. I argued, what good is to own it, if I cancel my account it's just a big paper weight. He said "can't argue that".

Now, I'm STRONGLY considering switching...


----------



## bovardc

I have now tried twice to get Directv to send me another TIVO for anyhting less than $99 and they won't do it. You people out there who have done it got lucky or you have some real charm! 

I was very polite and asked if I signed up for another year of service if I could get a discount on a second DVR. According to them, the $99 is a discount and they cannot do anything further.

Congrats to those of you who got further.


----------



## su_A_ve

bovardc said:


> I have now tried twice to get Directv to send me another TIVO for anyhting less than $99 and they won't do it. You people out there who have done it got lucky or you have some real charm!
> 
> I was very polite and asked if I signed up for another year of service if I could get a discount on a second DVR. According to them, the $99 is a discount and they cannot do anything further.
> 
> Congrats to those of you who got further.


Told my wife about it. She BLUNTLY put it 'then cancell and call DISH'.

All of this started when we had a couple of heavy wet snow that covered the dish (up on the roof) enough to loose signal for several hours until it melted (we had signal on 119 but kids shows are all on 101). After the 2nd time, I said - I guess we need a DVR in the other room as well.

What's worse is that I'm already paying an extra $15 a month to Comcast for their local channels (I have HSI and too far away to get DSL).


----------



## madbeachcat

bovardc said:


> I have now tried twice to get Directv to send me another TIVO for anyhting less than $99 and they won't do it. You people out there who have done it got lucky or you have some real charm!
> 
> I was very polite and asked if I signed up for another year of service if I could get a discount on a second DVR. According to them, the $99 is a discount and they cannot do anything further.
> 
> Congrats to those of you who got further.


  Yeah, it's my superior speaking style.....but seriously, I think it really is all about who you end up talking to in CSR roulette. All I said to the CSR was what I wanted and they said OK. BTW, I took the first unit back to CC and the replacement has worked flawlessly so far. And I already see the $99 
+ tax, making it $113 credit on my DTV bill online. It was there right after I activated the R10.

Lucky, I guess......


----------



## Tivo 175

I called today to see what I could get.
I asked the DIRECTV rep if she knew of any way to either get a DVR for $49 or to buy one at a local retailer and get the purchase price credited to my bill.
She replyed that the only DVR offer she knew of was the $99 offer but, if I could hold she would research it.
After about a minute, she came back and said that according to my file she could see that I have been with DIRECTV for some time (since about '97) and she could go ahead and order a DVR for $49 +shipping ($14.95) with professional installation. I asked if I could install it myself. She said in that case I could goto a retailer and purchase the unit and upon activation I would get a credit on my bill.
So I went down to Best Buy (since I get RewardZone points and I already had a $5 off coupon from previous purchases). I purchased an R-10 for $94+ tax ($99-$5 off coupon).
So, bottom line, I think the key is that you have to be with DIRECTV for some time for these offers. How long? I'm not sure, but I can only speak of my own account. I first activated a DIRECTV system just before USSB was 'absorbed' by DIRECTV, because I remember I had to first call DIRECTV to activate the receiver and all of the regular channels and Starz, then call USSB to get HBO, Cinemax, and/or Showtime. I then got a "Welcome" bill from USSB saying the first month was free. By the second month DIRECTV was billing me for all my channels, if my memory is correct I think it was around May of '97.


----------



## wem003

I just called last night (been a member since 2000) and they offered free installation, waived the $14.95 shipping charge and gave me a tivo for $49. The installer is coming out Saturday AM. She said I could install myself and they would credit me $65 (not sure where that came from) - but the installer would have a 90 day warranty on his work.

Given that I need some cable run, I just agreed to them coming out.

All I did when I called was mention that I keep getting mailing from Time Warner Cable for their DVR and see all these deals for Dish, and would really like another box in my house - but these offers were tempting. Took her about 20 seconds to agree.


----------



## ChileDuck

OK, Here is my story, but it is a little different because I have an HDVR2 that died. The CSR said I could get a replacment for $49 with a one year commitment or $79 without. 

I mentioned free DVR's from Dish. <--- I believe this was the key phrase :up: 

She said I could get a free one with a 6 month service contract.

I said I didn't really want that and would prefer the commitment.

She said OK, you can have it free, no commitment. 

I said OK. 

Edit:
Quick update, Wasn't as good as expected. They sent me a refurbished Samsung SIR-4040R. With a crappy remote (lucky my peanut still works). And they want me to return my old unit. Now I have to decide to upgrade this one or just buy an upgraded R10 from Weakness


----------



## alphawave7

I have 2 Series 1 GXCEBOT's, and one gave up the ghost tonight-Welcome Pwering Up.  
First call went to the Equipment number posted earlier, she was all too happy to transfer me to Troubleshooting. Even before I was able to protest, I heard the phone ringing. TS said I need a new DTiVo(duh!), but he wasn't not able to do that, but could xfer me to someone who could. Fine I says. Best she could offer after humming and hawing for almost 20 minutes was:
Refurb 40gig for $49+shipping and 1 year commit.
Refurb 80gig for $129"..........................................."
New 40gig for $79+shipping and no commit.

I mentioned I was willing to install myself, but no $ break..she expected me to install in all scenarios. I mentioned having dsl problems, and was considering Comcast for HSI, and they also had free dvr's...her comment was 'and they have far cheaper HD dvr's too!"...I was surprised, to say the least. Said I'd think it over and call back, she offered a direct number to call her back. 

Thinking of doing retention, now...I've been a customer for years, have long since gone out of commitment, and every competitor has free dvr's, so I'll give retention a final shot, but expect to get shot down.


----------



## soccer_fan

Best thread !!


----------



## dsiebenh

As a famous man once said "I ain't dead yet".

Called retention directly, politely said I heard they offered Tivos to long term customers in good standing, could he do it for me?

The answer was yes. I'm getting a second line run. I'm paying $14.95 handling, and I committed to a year. If I wanted to be a prick I probably could have had him drop the commitment and the 14.95 too, but I figured a free Tivo is pushing it enough and I need to preserve my good Karma.

Rock on!


----------



## schnebbles

I just called DTV again (retention line) and simply said I want another TiVo, what's the best deal. She immediately quoted me $49. 

They are coming Saturday to install it.  I had tried calling a couple times before & was told $99 so this is worth me being patient. 

I was going to buy an R10 from Best Buy & just hook it up myself (not with 2 tuners) so this way I'll have the 2 tuners & all! It's for my son who isn't here all the time so I was going to be ok with just 1 tuner for no more than he's here.

No shipping or anything, this woman was really nice! I'm excited!

I asked if I was signed on for another year and she said yes, which is fine with me.

So, thanks everyone for the good advice. I'm glad I waited. Oh, and they will even put my 40hr unit in his room & install the new one in the front room, not sure I'll screw with that, we don't use the capacity of the 40hr one. 

Would you recommend putting the R10 on the bigger TV for any reason? it's just a flat screen Sony TV. I'm not sure if the R10 has any advantages over my Samsung 40hr unit I have.


----------



## dtv rep

to topcat69:

Thanks for what you said about dtv, I try very hard to make your experience a good as I possibly can. Sometimes I have to say no, and that`s a tough thing to do. The offers vary depending on a lot of different things, what we have at the time, your history with us, do you pay your bill on time, do you call all the time looking for "deals", etc. but we DO care, and we want you to stay with us. I take a great deal of pride in what I do and appreciate all my customers. Maybe I`ll get to talk to you sometime, I look foreward to it!!
In any call center there are those who have the wrong attitude, or are just tired, or whatever, but generally speaking I work with a great bunch of people who want nothing more than to give you the best deal we can possibly give you, it`s our job. Ya know, it`s kind of funny, but some people call in thinking we`re there to make sure that you pay as much as we can possibly get from you. WRONG. We strive to get you what you want, of couse we need to make a prifit..duh! but the REAL profit is keeping our customer in the programming package that fits their needs and finances. Yeah, you can call and complain to get something, we actually welcome it because we don`t know what you want unless you do, but offers will vary, and may not come at all, it just varies by a lot of things, 
but thank you, your happy and proud DTV rep.


----------



## alphawave7

Hi DTVRep-
Was I told wrong? Are the $49 dollar DTiVo's new R10's, and NOT refurbs? I'm confuzzled, cuz it sounds like folks are getting new units on this thread?? TIA


----------



## dtv rep

they`re new. refurbs are sent if you need to replace a bad rcvr


----------



## JWThiers

alphawave7 said:


> Hi DTVRep-
> Was I told wrong? Are the $49 dollar DTiVo's new R10's, and NOT refurbs? I'm confuzzled, cuz it sounds like folks are getting new units on this thread?? TIA


If you order from DTV with installation, the model that you get depends on what the local installer has. The installers usually buy their stock in bulk for a cheaper rate and reorder when they run low. If they haven't yet used up all of their non R-10m models you will get a non-R10 model. If they have used up all of their older stock you will get an R-10 model (these are new and are the only models now being produced (since about xmas)). I just had 2 units installed about 2 weeks ago both non-R10's. The only way I know of to assure you get an R10 is to buy it yourself from BB or CC etc. and get a credit on your DTV bill. The downside of that is you have to do the install yourself (not a problem if all you are doing is replacing an existing unit), and you have to pony up the money up front and get the credit on you DTV bill (this can be difficult to get buy the spousal unit in some instances  ). either way R-10 unit or non-R10 unit still agood deal, eventually the non-R10's will get the 6.2 upgrade anyway.


----------



## topcats69

I'm gonna wait for the new DVR to come out so I can Get HD DVR and then I'll be a happy 100% satisfied customer. I heard rental will be done hope its true.


----------



## jgcraig

Okay, here's my story... I called last Saturday and told the rep that I was thinking about replacing one of my DTV receivers with a DirecTivo unit. I felt I needed to be honest so I told him that I could call and say I'm thinking of going to the "other" service but all you have to do is see my account (5 receivers) and tell that I have too much invested to sell out. What could he do for someone who has been a good reliable customer for 5 years? He put me on hold and came back and told me that he would send my a DirecTivo unit, no charge. I was pleased to say the least. I asked if that was installed, he said yes, I told him that I was very picky about my system and would rather install it myself. Bottom line: I buy what I want (upgraded Weaknees 140 hr unit) and he would credit my account $99. I've been around quite a few years and I know good customer service when I see it... this is GREAT customer service... I AM... one happy customer!!!


----------



## JJA

Back in January I called about gettin a new R10 to replace my old DSR2000. The CSR told me they couldn't guarantee an R10 but suggested I call back in 60 days, by then the old stock should be gone. I asked her to make a note in my file that I was offered a free Dtivo.

Called today expecting the usual "we don't have a record of that committment", but.....within 5 minutes I had an appointment for an installer to come next week to install a new R10 (no guarantee but it's 99% sure). He also will redo some old wiring. All at or charge.

Now, if only they don't pull my distants................................................


----------



## charles_d

My GXCEBOT finally died this weeked (stuck at poowering up and I didn't feel like replacing the dives _again_). Called the retention number posted earlier ont his thread and asked what my remaining commitment since my hardware just died. The CSR was _very_ polite -- told me that it would cost $50 to end my commitment (did the movers program back in September), but offered a new tivo for free. Couldn't work out a time to meet the installer this week, so he offered a $100 credit on my account if I wanted to pick one up at BestBuy.

Needless to say, I am one _happy_ customer.


----------



## roehrle

Got a great offer from Dish yesterday so I called DTV to see what kind of deal I could get to stay with DtV. I got a women CSR who was very nice but didn't offer that much. The best I managed was $5 off my monthly bill but with a different service plan that offered fewer programs. After I got off the phone I started to think about what just happened and I think I got the worst end of the deal when I saw what channels were dropped. Has there been a change in DTV trying to keep customers or did I just happen to get a CSR what was very good at her job ??? I really don't want to go to the trouble of changing service but I think I have been had .


----------



## murph3699

roehrle said:


> Got a great offer from Dish yesterday so I called DTV to see what kind of deal I could get to stay with DtV. I got a women CSR who was very nice but didn't offer that much. The best I managed was $5 off my monthly bill but with a different service plan that offered fewer programs. After I got off the phone I started to think about what just happened and I think I got the worst end of the deal when I saw what channels were dropped. Has there been a change in DTV trying to keep customers or did I just happen to get a CSR what was very good at her job ??? I really don't want to go to the trouble of changing service but I think I have been had .


Did you call the retention # (800-600-8977)? I called yesterday and explained to them that Comcast was offering a good deal to jump to cable and since I can't get the Red Sox in HD from D* I was considering the offer (which is true). I asked if there was a way for me to get a discounted Tivo box from them in exchange for a programming commitment. The first CSR I spoke with said absolutely not and then told me that cable's HD service is really 480p and I could jump ship if I wanted. The second CSR, who was extremely helpful and pleasant, told me that he would gladly give me a Tivo box for the cost of S/H ($14.95) and that an installer could drop it off tomorrow. I've been a customer since 2000 and did get the $99 HD deal awhile back.


----------



## roehrle

Yes I did call the retention number, I wonder if it's because i have only been a customer for about 1.5 years ?? Like I said the Dish deal really sounds good because I would end up with a 100hr DVR but would lose Tivo ,which I really like. I would not be too upset being turned down if I hadn't heard so many on this thread getting good deals They really aren't giving you that much. They give you a <$ 200 DVR but collect >$500 by keeping you on the tab. So it's a matter of losing over $500 if you quit or giving you a new DVR. Looks like a no brainer to me.


----------



## schnebbles

Try calling back. I had to call 3 times I think before I got my $49 TiVo.

It was worth the wait.


----------



## trnsfrguy

My turn...
I called Directv asking about getting tivo for $49 and was given the runaround. I was transferred to a few different people with the end result being that I couldn't get at that price.
I waited a few minutes and called the retention number. I basically told them that Circuit City was offering the tivo at $50 after rebate and wondered if they could offer me the same deal. Within a few minutes I had the deal, no questions asked.
The installers were here on monday and everything is working fine.


----------



## smith13

I decided to call DTV and just asked the customer retention rep when my 1 year committment was up and he said May 6th,2005. I just said okay and then I just stopped talking. After a few seconds the rep asked me what it would take to keep me as a customer. I said that I would like a new tivo for my computer room and if possible a replacement for the one in my bedroom. And he said no problem, just pay 14.95 for shipping and we will send them out tommorrow.


----------



## redsoxunixgeek

there is a way to get around the 2 DVR's every 6 month option, for some reason the company that builds our Order Management System put that restriction. If you ask for Retention (CRG) then you will be able to Get Around it....but do not expect them to be free


----------



## fernanc2

I just called and said I saw that Dish network was offering 2 DVRs for free. I already have a DVR but I wanted another. He said I can have on for $99 bucks. I said "let me see 2 for free or 1 for $99, no thanks. Is that the best you can do?" He paused for a second and said I can have it for $79. I said I'm sorry but $79 compared to free won't do. He told me to hold on 1 second and transfered me. I guess it was to the retention dept. I woman answered and Asked how she could be on assistance. I gave the same line of Dish network was offering 2 DVRs for free. She said we appreciate you being such a good customer. I will wave the $99 and an installer will come by to install a new DVR no charge next monday. They are going to run the phone line and the addition coax line for free.


----------



## Bradc314

Oh happy day.


I'm just saying.....


----------



## vman

Hmm. One of units just died so thought I'd see what they'd do for me to replace it. Went through the regular 1-800-directv number and they offered nothing but the $99. No offers. Then I called retention -- he offered a free unit IF i signed up for the $7/month protection plan. It took me a while to convince him I wasn't interested. So then, since I'm such a great long-term customer (since 1999) he could offer me a better deal than what other, newer members got -- $49.99 +$15 fee, installed. Best he could do. I told him $65 was just an ok offer, and I'd have to think about it. He said he'd make a note in the account of this offer if I called back and wanted it. 

It's better than nothing, but seems to be the minimum offered among others here. I guess I may need to call back and threaten to leave.


----------



## SuperWade2

Just called Customer Retention this Afternoon, said that I was considering my options with Comcast and Dish... the Rep start talking about the ownership of the equipment (which I said was worthless if I canceled my service), and such...but after looking at membership since 2002, he said they could offer the DTivo box for $50...

So I did get the $49 DTivo, which was all I was really looking for... Install scheduled for Tomorrow, which I will probably do myself, as i'm not going to run a second line or anything... I think I have to do another 1 year commitment also, which isn't an issue for me either...

Thanks for this Forum and this Thread!

Sw2


----------



## serenstarlight

vman said:


> Hmm. One of units just died so thought I'd see what they'd do for me to replace it. Went through the regular 1-800-directv number and they offered nothing but the $99. No offers. Then I called retention -- he offered a free unit IF i signed up for the $7/month protection plan. It took me a while to convince him I wasn't interested. So then, since I'm such a great long-term customer (since 1999) he could offer me a better deal than what other, newer members got -- $49.99 +$15 fee, installed. Best he could do. I told him $65 was just an ok offer, and I'd have to think about it. He said he'd make a note in the account of this offer if I called back and wanted it.
> 
> It's better than nothing, but seems to be the minimum offered among others here. I guess I may need to call back and threaten to leave.


And I hope they call you on your bluff. There's nothing more annoying than a customer calling and threatening if they don't get things for free.


----------



## Derrick

We've been with D* since 1998. We have 3 DVR's and 1 other receiver. Our HDVR2 locks up, then reboots to the powering up screen. Unless I reboot it, it stays at the powering up screen. Rebooting it fixes the problem for 30 minutes - 2 hours. Maxtor's Powermax utility found nothing wrong with the hard drive (80 GB Maxtor purchased from Weakness). I called the retention department and:

1) Asked how much time was left on my 1 yr commitment - (none)
2) Let it be known I was considering switching to Comcast - (would never happen)

He asked what it would take to make me happy. I said "a functional DVR without having to purchase another unit". He said ok, so my replacement will be here Friday and the cost to me was $15.


----------



## cmtar

vman said:


> I guess I may need to call back and threaten to leave.


I'd tell your greedy a** to leave then.


----------



## vman

serenstarlight said:


> And I hope they call you on your bluff. There's nothing more annoying than a customer calling and threatening if they don't get things for free.


To me, there's nothing more annoying than CSR representatives that give a different story to each person that calls. Some people get offered a Tivo for free (as often as every six months!), others get nothing.

I called TWICE and never threatened to leave, nor did I ask for anything for free. I just wanted to see what they would do to try and make a long-time customer happy. Both calls were polite all the way around, both me and the CSRs. The first person offered nothing, the second tried to do a great deal by giving me something I could get on my own (a replacement Tivo IF I signed up for their warranty service -- guess what, I could do that myself, wait 30 days and get it -- so he was offering me an advance of 30 days. Wow, I'm floored). After spending 10 minuted convincing him I was not interested in this service, he then offered me a replacement for $65. So a $35 discount. For 6 years of service, no late payments, subscriptions to NFL and other packages. Excuse me if I don't feel overwhelmed with their generosity. I didn't ask for it free, nor do i necessarily expect it for free. But I am disappointed in what they offered.

And what "bluff" are you referring to? How do you know that I wouldn't leave DTV? I said I hadn't threatened to leave yet, but believe me, I'm willing to consider my other options. With a broken Tivo and no commitment, there is not a lot tying me to DTV at the moment.


----------



## serenstarlight

vman said:


> To me, there's nothing more annoying than CSR representatives that give a different story to each person that calls. Some people get offered a Tivo for free (as often as every six months!), others get nothing.
> 
> I called TWICE and never threatened to leave, nor did I ask for anything for free. I just wanted to see what they would do to try and make a long-time customer happy. Both calls were polite all the way around, both me and the CSRs. The first person offered nothing, the second tried to do a great deal by giving me something I could get on my own (a replacement Tivo IF I signed up for their warranty service -- guess what, I could do that myself, wait 30 days and get it -- so he was offering me an advance of 30 days. Wow, I'm floored). After spending 10 minuted convincing him I was not interested in this service, he then offered me a replacement for $65. So a $35 discount. For 6 years of service, no late payments, subscriptions to NFL and other packages. Excuse me if I don't feel overwhelmed with their generosity. I didn't ask for it free, nor do i necessarily expect it for free. But I am disappointed in what they offered.
> 
> And what "bluff" are you referring to? How do you know that I wouldn't leave DTV? I said I hadn't threatened to leave yet, but believe me, I'm willing to consider my other options. With a broken Tivo and no commitment, there is not a lot tying me to DTV at the moment.


In that case I say hey "at least you have options". I say if you're not happy with the service a rep is providing you have every right/reason to ask for a supervisor.


----------



## JWThiers

vman said:


> To me, there's nothing more annoying than CSR representatives that give a different story to each person that calls. Some people get offered a Tivo for free (as often as every six months!), others get nothing.
> 
> I called TWICE and never threatened to leave, nor did I ask for anything for free. I just wanted to see what they would do to try and make a long-time customer happy. Both calls were polite all the way around, both me and the CSRs. The first person offered nothing, the second tried to do a great deal by giving me something I could get on my own (a replacement Tivo IF I signed up for their warranty service -- guess what, I could do that myself, wait 30 days and get it -- so he was offering me an advance of 30 days. Wow, I'm floored). After spending 10 minuted convincing him I was not interested in this service, he then offered me a replacement for $65. So a $35 discount. For 6 years of service, no late payments, subscriptions to NFL and other packages. Excuse me if I don't feel overwhelmed with their generosity. I didn't ask for it free, nor do i necessarily expect it for free. But I am disappointed in what they offered.
> 
> And what "bluff" are you referring to? How do you know that I wouldn't leave DTV? I said I hadn't threatened to leave yet, but believe me, I'm willing to consider my other options. With a broken Tivo and no commitment, there is not a lot tying me to DTV at the moment.


What I don't understand is why there are 2 promotions one for new customers and another for existing customers. There is just as much value for DTV to keep customers as there is to get new ones. Since the offer for New customers is better than existing customers that means that existing customers are second class citizens. I guess that is why they have a retention department, to offer a deal to people that at least are showing a sign that they might be leaving as opposed to that just blindly say "if that's the price I guess I have to buy it?". DTV doesn't make money on the hardware they make on the programing. The razor companies learned a long time ago that you make money on the blades not the handle.


----------



## badrelign

vman said:


> For 6 years of service, no late payments, subscriptions to NFL and other packages.


Wow you've *been a customer for 6 years*, you must like the service. *No late payments* (right) of course that's not by your choice. Let's see how long your service stayed on if you didn't pay your bill. *Subscriptions to NFL and other packages*, so you pay for the programming that you choose. Big freaking deal.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Existing customers are normally already locked in for 12 months .....the new customers (and new $$) are more important to them. They figure once you've switched over from cable, they've got ya.

I'd imagine you'd be more apt to get a deal the closer you are to the expiration of your committment.....but it's still up to the customer to ask.

You can often times get a better price from them when upgrading merely by being honest....explaining yer situation....and asking them (w/o resorting to threatening to leave). Nothing ventured....



badrelign said:


> Wow you've *been a customer for 6 years*, you must like the service. *No late payments* (right) of course that's not by your choice. Let's see how long your service stayed on if you didn't pay your bill. *Subscriptions to NFL and other packages*, so you pay for the programming that you choose. Big freaking deal.





> I'd tell your greedy a** to leave then.


Why you guys so hostile? Izzit possible to make your points and still be nice about it?


----------



## serenstarlight

Sir_whinealot said:


> Existing customers are normally already locked in for 12 months .....the new customers (and new $$) are more important to them. They figure once you've switched over from cable, they've got ya.
> 
> I'd imagine you'd be more apt to get a deal the closer you are to the expiration of your committment.....but it's still up to the customer to ask.
> 
> You can often times get a better price from them when upgrading merely by being honest....explaining yer situation....and asking them (w/o resorting to threatening to leave). Nothing ventured....
> 
> Why you guys so hostile? Izzit possible to make your points and still be nice about it?


badrelign isn't being hostile, he's making a point


----------



## Sir_winealot

And he's being hostile about making it.


----------



## badrelign

Sir_whinealot said:


> Why you guys so hostile? Izzit possible to make your points and still be nice about it?


I sometimes just get tired of people pointing out how good of a customer they are. If you been with someone for a longtime it's not because you're a good customer, it's because someone is offering a service that you are willing to pay for. As far as the whole late payment thing goes, I stuck that in to prove a point. It doesn't matter who you get the product from any business is going to expect you to pay for it and pay for when it is due, someone shouldn't point out that they make their payments on time like they should get a medal for it. That's what's expected from them and everyone. And I especially hate it when someone pulls the whole "I subscribe to eveything you have to offer and pay $50,000,000,000,000 a month, you owe me." I, nor DTV, nor any other company you do business with "owes you". You pay for the service that you want and enjoy.


----------



## serenstarlight

Sir_whinealot said:


> And he's being hostile about making it.


Websters New English Language Dictionary defines Hostile as an adjective; very unfriendly; an enemy.

I fail to see how he's being very unfriendly and an enemy. But hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## badrelign

That same dictionary defines the word *Homosexual* as a person who is attracted to members of his/her own sex. Now I'm not pointing fingers or anything. I'm just saying.


----------



## phang

badrelign said:


> That same dictionary defines the word *Homosexual* as a person who is attracted to members of his/her own sex. Now I'm not pointing fingers or anything. I'm just saying.


Ha Ha Ha

Funniest Damn thing I read all day

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Sir_winealot

serenstarlight said:


> But hey that's just my opinion.


But hey, that's right.....it's just your "opinion."



> I sometimes just get tired of people pointing out how good of a customer they are. .............I, nor DTV, nor any other company you do business with "owes you". You pay for the service that you want and enjoy.


I can tell you get tired of it. You work for DTV as a CSR??

I wholeheartedly agree w/you about the "expectations" thing. Human nature dictates that people are gonna try and get as much as they can for as little as they can....by whatever means that suit them.

If I were a representative of DTV and somebody either threatened to leave or laid the bullsh*t out about "I can get 4 TiVo's at CC for $29!" I'd just tell 'em to go ahead.

But as long as there are still reps who, after hearing that say "OK....we'll give you a free one," it's gonna continue to happen.


----------



## badrelign

True dat, true dat. I do get tired of the B.S. Not that I can't deal with it. I'ts my job to deal with it. That's what I get paid for. I'm just not as easily swayed as other people and won't let them pull a quick one me. I do like the challange though.


----------



## serenstarlight

Sir_whinealot said:


> But hey, that's right.....it's just your "opinion."
> 
> I can tell you get tired of it. You work for DTV as a CSR??
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree w/you about the "expectations" thing. Human nature dictates that people are gonna try and get as much as they can for as little as they can....by whatever means that suit them.
> 
> If I were a representative of DTV and somebody either threatened to leave or laid the bullsh*t out about "I can get 4 TiVo's at CC for $29!" I'd just tell 'em to go ahead.
> 
> But as long as there are still reps who, after hearing that say "OK....we'll give you a free one," it's gonna continue to happen.


And it's unfortunate that not everyone can share my correct opinion.


----------



## badrelign

serenstarlight said:


> And it's unfortunate that not everyone can share my correct opinion.


Websters dictionary also defines the word *Unfortunate* as an adj: meaning unlucky, too bad.

I think it's unfortunate that we have to listen to you up on your pedestal.


----------



## vman

badrelign said:


> I sometimes just get tired of people pointing out how good of a customer they are. If you been with someone for a longtime it's not because you're a good customer, it's because someone is offering a service that you are willing to pay for. As far as the whole late payment thing goes, I stuck that in to prove a point. It doesn't matter who you get the product from any business is going to expect you to pay for it and pay for when it is due, someone shouldn't point out that they make their payments on time like they should get a medal for it. That's what's expected from them and everyone. And I especially hate it when someone pulls the whole "I subscribe to eveything you have to offer and pay $50,000,000,000,000 a month, you owe me." I, nor DTV, nor any other company you do business with "owes you". You pay for the service that you want and enjoy.


Actually, all businesses do pay attention to your payment history, and it does influence how they treat you. That is a fact. Of course you are supposed to pay, but DTV is also supposed to provide uninterrupted service and they HAVE had outages (sunspots), they've double billed, etc. Stuff happens. I don't demand a credit for every little problem they have had, and they do not cancel people if their payment is a day or two late.

Yeah, I've been a good customer for 6 years because DTV has provided a service I want. I am at a point where I am reconsdering my options. I have given DTV a chance to make my decision easy -- and they are getting something too-- a renewed 1 year commitment. I am fully aware that they are under no obligation to give me anything. At the same time, I am under no obligation to stay with them. Essentially, we're trying to reach an agreement on a new contract, and CSRs have been given authority to make such deals.

And you may be tired of how people say they are such great customers and pay on time, etc. Well, it's the truth. And when you talk to DTV do they not stress their benefits, what great service they offer, etc? What is the difference? We each are stressing our positives.

I just don't get why some out there are so upset that I am discussing my options with DTV and am trying to get the best deal for myself. Clearly, they have an established policy of providing these benefits. If they don't want to "give" me anything, they don't have to. And I don't have to stay.

If you are a CSR and are tired of putting up with this, well, frankly, that's your job. Maybe you should seek a new one where you'll be happier.


----------



## badrelign

badrelign said:


> True dat, true dat. I do get tired of the B.S. Not that I can't deal with it. I'ts my job to deal with it. That's what I get paid for. I'm just not as easily swayed as other people and won't let them pull a quick one me. I do like the challange though.


I think that about sums it up. Why don't you read the rest of the posts first.


----------



## serenstarlight

It all doesn't matter to me, to deal or not to deal. I'm just happy to be on my pedestal.


----------



## Sir_winealot

serenstarlight said:


> It all doesn't matter to me, to deal or not to deal. I'm just happy to be on my pedestal.


 Well, don't let it hit you in the a**.....


----------



## vman

badrelign said:


> Websters dictionary also defines the word *Unfortunate* as an adj: meaning unlucky, too bad.
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that we have to listen to you up on your pedestal.


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## phang

vman said:


> Pot, meet kettle.


HI KETTLE !!!!


----------



## badrelign

Hey what's wrong with pot? I like pot.


----------



## serenstarlight

vman said:


> Pot, meet kettle.


oooh slam bam thank you ma'am


----------



## mhn2

fernanc2,

I printed out your post and called DTV yesterday. I told them I wanted to get another DVR for the bedroom and I heard DishNetwork was offering 2 free DVRs. The CSR said I could buy one for $99 + tax + s&h. I said "I would rather stay with DTV, but 2 free from Dish is hard to pass up. She trsfrd me to retention and I repeated the story and the guy pulled up my account and said he could give me another DVR at no charge with 1 yr committment. Sweet! I didn't have to threaten leaving or anything. He said he would have to chg $14.95 s&h which was fine by me. The installer is coming tomorrow - that's right, free install also. I called back a little later and asked another rep if I would have to pay the installer the $14.95 fee or anything else. She said no, your acct just shows a $49 chg and a $49 credit for the DVR. There is no $14.95 charge I don't have to pay the installer anything either. I have had DTV for 2 yrs now and have 2 reg recvrs, one DTiVo, and Total Choice Plus or higher the entire time. I am maxed out on my single LNB dish with 3x4 multiswitch, so I will call today to see if I can get a triple LNB dish to replace it. We'll see.


----------



## mdevinc

I was a customer 2 years ago until I went with D*sh. My dish contract is over and wanted a Tivo unit because it was so much better than their 508. So I called and they offered me the exact same deal as a new customer. I got 3 regular receivers and a Tivo unit, total of 4 receivers for 49.00 and I own the equipment, not a lease like D*sh. I was transfered 4 times to 4 different people, and the first 3 all said 49 for each receiver. I told them that didn't sound like a good deal. Then the last CSR offred me the better deal.

I took that deal right then because a few months before, they wanted me to pay for all 4 receivers because I didn't have the old equipment, just like this time.

I wonder why I got such a good deal?


----------



## vector1701

Any new stories?


----------



## toadshama

This is the community that made me decide to go with DTV. Thanks


----------



## DTVPro

This community has provided me an interesting prospective on the other side of things. 

As a DTV protection plan TSR now, I don't have to deal with many of the people that try to lobby for free stuff all the time, but it is interesting to see threads like this when you've been on both sides of it. 

I do however, think that people with the DTV protection plan have even higher expectations of what they should get, so some of them are even worse than some w/o the plan.

I've been a Dish customer, and I do have to say that their service totally sucks. 

I wouldn't be a dish customer if they paid me (altho, that's merely because I get my DTV for free anyways)


----------



## Gojira69

vector1701 said:


> Any new stories?


Yes. My free dTiVo arrives this Saturday. I told two co-workers about it and they already got their Samsung DVR80's, before me!


----------



## 501

yo sandberg whats crackin?


----------

